# Eure zukünftigen Patchnotes



## Schnüffelstück (9. August 2009)

Welche sinnvollen/freien Dinge denkt sich Blizzard noch aus? Nachdem schon die Fraktionsbeschränkungen gefallen sind, bin ich gespannt was noch kommen wird. Hier könnt ihr Eure fiktiven Patchnotes aufschreiben.

Patch 3.x.x

Allgemein

    * Die Völker Azeroths haben gelernt miteinander zu kommunizieren. Ab sofort ist es möglich mit Personen der anderen Fraktion zu sprechen.
    * 
    *

Na dann führt mal die List fort... 

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.3 Die Eiskronenzitadelle

-Mit Patch 3.3 ist es möglich die Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.
 In dieser Raid instanz bekämpfen Allianz und Horde gemeinsam Arthas und seine Diener


----------



## Casp (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.x "Back to the roots"

Die Realmpools wurden für die Schlachtfelder "Arathibecken", "Kriegshymnenschlucht" und "Auge des Sturms" aufgelöst, dies soll zu einer erneuten Stammgruppenbildung führen.
*
Der Todesritter wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt und durch den rosa Pudel des Todes ersetzt.*

Das Rängesystem wird überarbeitet wieder eingefügt.

Tötet man einen Spieler in der Welt, so wird dies mit deutlich mehr Ehre belohnt.


----------



## Barbaria (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.3 
-Mit patch 3.3 ist es nun möglich ab lvl 10 zu reiten.Alle charaktere der Stufe 10 erhalten im Spiel post  das sie nun reiten können.
Außerdem wird der Dk weggepatcht.


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

Schnüffelstück schrieb:


> Welche sinnvollen/freien Dinge denkt sich Blizzard noch aus? Nachdem schon die Fraktionsbeschränkungen gefallen sind, bin ich gespannt was noch kommen wird. Hier könnt ihr Eure fiktiven Patchnotes aufschreiben.
> 
> Patch 3.x.x
> 
> ...


----------



## Müllermilch (9. August 2009)

PvP:

-Es gibt keine maximale Spielzeit mehr - Das Team das zu erst 3 Flaggen hat gewinnt 
-Im Arathibecken und im Auge des Sturm werden wie gewohnt 2000 Recourcen benötigt um die Schlacht für sich zu entscheiden
-Die Verstärkungspunkte im Alteractal existieren nicht länger - Das Team dass zuerst die Boss der gegnerischen Fraktion besiegt,ist der Sieger
-Das Rängesystem ist ab jetzt wieder aktiv
-Um PvP Rüstungen zu erhalten wird ein Rang inerhalb der eigenen Fraktion benötigt
-Die Realmpools wurden entfernt

PvE:

-Die HP aller Bosse im T8-T9 Content wurden um 20% erhöht
-T8 und T9 kann ab jetzt nicht mehr für Marken gekauft werden,sondernd muss bei den jeweiligen Bossen ergatert werden
-Es gibt keine schwierigkeitsgrade mehr für Raidinstanzen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. August 2009)

es ist nun möglich aus zb einem gnom magier einen tauren jäger zu machen


----------



## Bader1 (9. August 2009)

3.4

-Das Flugmount wird entfernt
-Es gibt nun den Beruf "Bergsteiger", dies ist ein sekundärer Beruf den jeder erlernen kann


----------



## Snake_Eater (9. August 2009)

Naja wenn man sich den Trend anschaut dann muss es so aussehen:

Patch 3.3: Arthas und der Aufstieg des Schwachsinns!
- Neue 5 Mann Instanz wo man gegen Arthas diener kämpfen kann! Der Loot der Instanz ist auf Normal Itemlevel 235 und auf Hero Item LEvel 250! Die Items sind mit dem 25er Raid vergleicbar
- Alle Bosse in Ulduar und im Coloseum wurden die Attacken entfernt! Jeder Boss macht nur noch AUto-hits, damit man den mit jeder RND Gruppe packt!
- Wenn man Ulduar und Coloseum betritt, steht dort ein NPC wo man sich den Loot aussuchen darf. für 100 gold pro item!
- Durch die neue Gewalt Regel wird WoW ab 18 Jahren und alle Leute unter 18 Jahren wird er Acc gebannt!


----------



## Snake_Eater (9. August 2009)

Naja wenn man sich den Trend anschaut dann muss es so aussehen:

Patch 3.3: Arthas und der Aufstieg des Schwachsinns!
- Neue 5 Mann Instanz wo man gegen Arthas diener kämpfen kann! Der Loot der Instanz ist auf Normal Itemlevel 235 und auf Hero Item LEvel 250! Die Items sind mit dem 25er Raid vergleicbar
- Alle Bosse in Ulduar und im Coloseum wurden die Attacken entfernt! Jeder Boss macht nur noch AUto-hits, damit man den mit jeder RND Gruppe packt!
- Wenn man Ulduar und Coloseum betritt, steht dort ein NPC wo man sich den Loot aussuchen darf. für 100 gold pro item!
- Durch die neue Gewalt Regel wird WoW ab 18 Jahren und alle Leute unter 18 Jahren wird er Acc gebannt!


----------



## Bloodace (9. August 2009)

eine neue mega imba klasse kommt dazu die nur ich und die jeniegen zocken können die nett zu mir sind - diese klasse macht alles 1 hit hat keinen spiel spaß mehr und hat alle gm befehle... toll ne? xD


----------



## DukeDaDude (9. August 2009)

4.0 : alle spieler wurden entfernt und es kehrt endlich ruhe in azeroth ein ... die monatlichen gebühren werden erhöht und müssen weiterhin bezahlt werden um sich seinen char im arsenal weiterhin betrachten zu dürfen ...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. August 2009)

Patch 4.1 "Eure Müdder"

- Die Raidinstanz "Gramattigkrundgurs" ist nun verfügbar.

- Ab 19 Uhr werden Spieler unter 16 Jahren alle 10 Minuten in eine eigene Instanz teleportiert in welcher ein Boss namens "Dei'Mudder" auf sie wartet. Dieser muss innerhalb von 5 Minuten alleine bezwungen werden ansonsten wird der Spielzugang bis 13 Uhr am nächsten Tag verweigert. ( "Dei'Mudder" enraged und schraubt die Sicherung heraus)


----------



## Marvo666 (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.3:
Die Klasse Todesritter wird aus Balancingproblemen und wegen fehlender Spielbarkeit seitens der Spieler wieder vollständig aus dem Spiel entfernt, als Ersatz bekommen die Spieler für ihren Todesritter ab Stufe 60 eine vergleichbare, levelgleiche und frei wählbare Klasse, dazu vergleichbares Equip.
Die Eiskronenzitadelle wird als neue Raidinstanz für 40 Spieler in das Spiel integriert.
In ihr werden sowohl das Tier10-Set, als auch Gegenstände mit Itemstufen 256, 278 und 286 fallen.
Eine neue epische Questreihe zum Betritt dieses Dungeons wird eingefügt.
Der epische Gegenstand "Frostmourne" wird mit einer Dropwahrscheinlichkeit von 0,1 % bei Arthas eingeführt und fällt auf jedem Realm lediglich 100-mal.
Das PvP-System wurde vollständig überarbeitet und bietet nun die Möglichkeit große Mengen Ehre auch über Open-World-PvP in bestimmten Bereichen zu ergattern.
Der Spieler bekommt nun die Möglichkeit die grundlegende Farb-und Schattierungsgebung seiner Tier-Sets zu überarbeiten.
Die Moonkin-und Seeform des Druiden wurde im Design überarbeitet.
Die Instanzkapazitäten wurden weiter überarbeitet und ein neues Bios-Update auf die Realpoolserver implementiert.
Die Rücksetzzeiten der Schlachtzuginstanzen wurden halbiert.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Patch 3.3:
> Der epische Gegenstand "Frostmourne" wird mit einer Dropwahrscheinlichkeit von 0,1 % bei Arthas eingeführt und fällt auf jedem Realm lediglich 100-mal.




Wenn dann solls legendary sein und nur 1 mal droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (9. August 2009)

3.4 
Die Eiskronenzitadelle öffnet ihre Pforten!
Sobald der erste Spieler die Instanz betritt ist jeder Boss und Mob besiegt und jeder der an dem Raid teilgenommen hat bekommt das legendäre Schwert Frostmourne ... entschuldigung FROSTGRAM per Post zugeschickt

Magiern wird es nun möglich sein Plattenrüstungen und Zweihandschwerter zu tragen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.3

*Todesritter*

Das Leuchten der Augenfarbe wird zu einem Pink geändert.

Können ab jetzt nurnoch Stoff tragen


*Druiden*

Können ab jetzt Plattenrüstung tragen


----------



## Kamro (9. August 2009)

Naja laut einigen Aussagen hier müssten die Patchnotes wie folgt aussehen, dass die nicht whinen:

Patch 3.3:

Alle Schlachtzugs Bosse haben nun 800 % mehr Life und einen 3 Min Enrage Timer, Spieler die 5000 Mal pro ID an einem Boss wipen bekommen den Titel Hartz Fear.


----------



## Marvo666 (9. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wenn dann solls legendary sein und nur 1 mal droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine legendary, sorry. :]
Aber 100-mal sind bei 0,1 % schon krass wenig pro Realm, dann bekommen es zumindest in keinem Fall bloß Elitegilden weil das dann sicher auch imba sein wird von den Stats her.


----------



## lazybone747 (9. August 2009)

3.x Die Wow Server werden runtergefahren und die selbstmordhotlinen verdienen gut geld
Aber nur weil WoW so stinkend langweilig geworden ist...


Aion Ftw^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> 3.x Die Wow Server werden runtergefahren und die selbstmordhotlinen verdienen gut geld
> Aber nur weil WoW so stinkend langweilig geworden ist...
> 
> 
> Aion Ftw^^



Wird wie damals bei WAR glaubt mir^^


----------



## Lukitech (9. August 2009)

Hmm nachdem Blizz sicherlich auf die ganzen rumheuler hören wird stell ich mir das so vor:

Paladin:

-Die Fähigkeiten "Göttlicher Schutz" und "Handauflegung" wurden entfernt.
-Der Paladin kann jetzt keine Waffen mehr tragen, 
-Alle Siegel-Zauber wurden entfernt und er kann nur noch Stoff tragen.

Krieger:

-Krieger können nun 4 2Hand-Waffen gleichzeitig tragen indem sie Ihre Füße dazu verwenden.

Todesritter:

-Todesritter werden absofort nach Ihrem Tod sofort mit vollem Leben wiederbelebt,
dabei erhalten sie einen Schadensbonus von 50% der bis zum nächsten Tod anhält.

-Priester:

-Freut euch! Euer Schild absorbiert nun 50.000 Schaden und kann ohne Abklingzeit eingesetzt werden.

-Schamane:

-Die Fähigkeit "Lavaeruption" trifft ab sofort immer kritisch und macht standard 10k-15k Schaden.


Hmmm mehr fällt mir jetz spontan nicht ein xD


----------



## Xarithas (9. August 2009)

Kamro schrieb:


> Naja laut einigen Aussagen hier müssten die Patchnotes wie folgt aussehen, dass die nicht whinen:
> 
> Patch 3.3:
> 
> Alle Schlachtzugs Bosse haben nun 800 % mehr Life und einen 3 Min Enrage Timer, Spieler die 5000 Mal pro ID an einem Boss wipen bekommen den Titel Hartz Fear.



/sign

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Content zu leicht ist mittlerweile, und dass man wieder Questreihen einfügen sollte, um Raidinis betreten zu dürfen.
Aber manche übertreiben auch ein bisschen arg.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (9. August 2009)

Mit Patch 3.3 wird WOW auf den Stand vom Pre-BC downgepatcht.


----------



## lazybone747 (9. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wird wie damals bei WAR glaubt mir^^





NIEMALS!

Aion wird der kracher 

Ich seh es vor mir Activision Blizzard vor dem aus xD  



JaJa das wär doch toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> NIEMALS!
> 
> Aion wird der kracher
> 
> ...




aion is nich casual genug... alleine schon wegen der enormen dauer des lvlns und viel zu "Asiatisch" für den deutschn markt ( also von der spielweise)


----------



## Zodttd (9. August 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Content zu leicht ist mittlerweile, und dass man wieder Questreihen einfügen sollte, um Raidinis betreten zu dürfen.
> Aber manche übertreiben auch ein bisschen arg.



patchen=ausbessern erklär mir dann mal den sinn deines satzes


----------



## lazybone747 (9. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> aion is nich casual genug... alleine schon wegen der enormen dauer des lvlns und viel zu "Asiatisch" für den deutschn markt ( also von der spielweise)




hmm ich hatte gehört die tun extra mehr quests rein für unseren markt damit man nich soviel grinden muss wies die asiaten gern tun


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte gehört die tun extra mehr quests rein für unseren markt damit man nich soviel grinden muss wies die asiaten gern tun




jop und 3/4 dieser quests sind lauf quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..... aber das is der falsche bereich dafür


----------



## Xarithas (9. August 2009)

Jop, Aion wird wohl ähnlich wie WAR, sprich, es wird auch Blizz nich gefährlich werden.
Allerdings versteh ich auch nicht, warum die MMOs alle versuchen, WoW zu verdrängen... Das müssen sie doch gar nicht, sie müssen einfach nur genug Geld einspielen.
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf SWTOR, glaube auch, dass es gut wird, aber glaube NICHT, dass es WoW verdrängen wird, aber das muss es meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht. Ich freue mich auf eine neue Community, die nett und freundlich und hilfsbereit ist (wie zu Beginn jeden MMOs, ja auch bei Beginn von WoW) und einfach auf ein (wahrscheinlich) tolles Star Wars MMO.
Diesen Anspruch, "Das Spiel wird WoW endlich den Garaus machen", finde ich dämlich, muss doch überhaupt nich sein. WoW war immer gut und ist es auch heute, auch wenn es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr so ist wie früher. Aber muss das so sein? Vlt. zockt ihr einfach alle nur zu viel und habt deshalb nichts zu tun. 
Und dass nach wie vor WoW die meisten Spieler hat (Zahl steigend) zeigt doch, dass Blizzard mit dem "Casual-freundlich-sein" Erfolg hat. Überlegt einfach, ob Blizz an eurem Unmut über WoW Schuld ist, oder ob ihr selbst einfach nur nen Grund zum Motzen sucht.

Gruß
Xari

P.S.: Los, flamt mich.


----------



## Xarithas (9. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> patchen=ausbessern erklär mir dann mal den sinn deines satzes



Erklär mir den Sinn dieses Satzes^^
Ich hab gesagt, dass der Content einfacher is als früher, aber dass viele von den Whinern mit ihren Forderungen übertreiben.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. August 2009)

- Dk's werden aus dem Spiel gepatcht
- Komplett t10 ist jetzt für Marken des Heldentums beim Brothändler in Sturmwind und Orgrimmar erhätlich. 
- PvP Ränge werden wieder eingeführt
- eine neue Klasse wurde dem Spiel beigefügt ( Ohne Anti Magie, ohne Anti Melee, ohne Platte , ohne Burst + dauerhaften dmg , ohne faceroll)
bla kA wurd hauptteils schon alles gesagt


----------



## Riku182 (9. August 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Jop, Aion wird wohl ähnlich wie WAR, sprich, es wird auch Blizz nich gefährlich werden.
> Allerdings versteh ich auch nicht, warum die MMOs alle versuchen, WoW zu verdrängen... Das müssen sie doch gar nicht, sie müssen einfach nur genug Geld einspielen.
> Ich freue mich schon sehr auf SWTOR, glaube auch, dass es gut wird, aber glaube NICHT, dass es WoW verdrängen wird, aber das muss es meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht. Ich freue mich auf eine neue Community, die nett und freundlich und hilfsbereit ist (wie zu Beginn jeden MMOs, ja auch bei Beginn von WoW) und einfach auf ein (wahrscheinlich) tolles Star Wars MMO.
> Diesen Anspruch, "Das Spiel wird WoW endlich den Garaus machen", finde ich dämlich, muss doch überhaupt nich sein. WoW war immer gut und ist es auch heute, auch wenn es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr so ist wie früher. Aber muss das so sein? Vlt. zockt ihr einfach alle nur zu viel und habt deshalb nichts zu tun.
> ...



Aion versucht es garnicht WoW zu verdrängen. Die Spieler wollen dies und Leute wie lazybone747 machen das Spiel eher kaputt. Ich finde es sowieso total dumm, dass das Spiel von einigen Spielern so gehyped wird, denn große Communities haben nicht nur vorteile...


----------



## Talismaniac (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.4

-Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
 - Nordend wtf?
 - Scherbenwelt?!
 - Endlich wieder Titel wie Kriegsfürst oder Fähnrich erspielbar!
 - Draenei und Blutelfen gibt es nicht.
 - Paladine sind nur von Menschen spielbar - wie auch Schamanen nur von Tauren und Orcs gespielt werden können.
 - Alles so wie damals eben - Willkommen in Ironforge und Undercity!
 - Und übrigens - Michael Jackson lebt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     - Es können nur Spieler beitreten die Ihren Account 2006, oder früher, aktiviert haben.



Das wär meine Traum Patchnote


----------



## Xarithas (9. August 2009)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Aion versucht es garnicht WoW zu verdrängen. Die Spieler wollen dies und Leute wie lazybone747 machen das Spiel eher kaputt. Ich finde es sowieso total dumm, dass das Spiel von einigen Spielern so gehyped wird, denn große Communities haben nicht nur vorteile...



Das meinte ich ja, viele Leute wechseln auf n neues MMO und hoffen, dass es WoW verdrängen wird, was ich sinnfrei finde.


----------



## Destructix (9. August 2009)

Hier is nix lustig.

Das is eher eine Sammlung von mimimi....


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2009)

3.3

*Krieger können nun je zwei Einhandwaffen in jeder Hand benutzen.

*Das Pre-Quest für die Eiskronenzitadelle ist da:
Quest 1: Töte Ragnaros, Illidan und Algalon(im Hardmode) an einem Tag. Ausserdem dürfen maximal 5 Spieler beteiligt sein.
Quest 2: Töte Hogger 42mal an einem Tag.
Quest 3: Spiele alle Instanzen des Kolloseums in 5Stunden durch.
Quest 4: Findet die Antwort auf die Frage: "Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?"
Quest 5: Sammle 666 Schlüsselfragmente, die mit einer Dropchance von 0,666 bei Wölfen in Goldshire droppen.
Aus 666 Schlüsselfragmenten wird ein Schlüsselteil hergestellt. Davon braucht man 42 um den Schlüssel der Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten.
Sollte man eine dieser Quests abbrechen oder sollte eines fehlschlagen, muss man die Reihe von Vorne beginnen.


----------



## Aiiitm (9. August 2009)

Patch 3. X

- Alle Klassen verfügen nun über die Funktion des Phasensprunges, es ist ihnen erlaubt sich überall an jeder erdenklichen Stelle Azeroths zu teleportieren
- Feuerregen wurde entfernt
- Der Hexenmeister verfügt nun über die mächtige Fähigkeit der unitären Dämonenbeschöwrung indem er einen Dämonen erschafft ,welcher die mächtigsten Fähigkeiten seiner               Einzeldämonen besitzt. Die Einzeldämonen wurden entfernt.
- Reiten wurde auf Lvl 5 herabgesenkt jeodch die Kosten auf 6g erhoben.
- Es wurde ein Solo-Mode aller Instanzen unter 80 eingeführt ,welche es dem Spieler des jeweiligen Levels es erlauben diese Instanz alleine zu bewältigen.
-Das Kolloseum breitet sich aus! Neue ,einzigartige Kreaturen Azeroths wurden gefangen genommen um den Spieler im Kolloseum zu testen.
-Die Erfahrungspunktestopmöglichkeit wurde entfernt
-Es ist nun nur noch erforderlich eine Flagge in der Kriegshymnenschlucht zu erbeuten um diese zu gewinnen.
-Die Wichtel-Invasion hat begonnen, neue tägliche Herausforderungen erwarten euch im Kristallwald.
-Es wurden neue Fähigkeiten exklusiv für Horde und Allianz eingeführt:
 Die Allianz verfügt über die Fähigkeit der Immunitätweile, es ist ihnen möglich einmal in 2 Minuten einen zweiminütigen Immunitätszauber aller Art zu erlangen
 Die Horde verfügt über die Fähigkeit der Höllenabwehr, es ist ihnen möglich einmal in 2 Minuten einen zweiminütigen Zauber zu erhalten welcher Angriffe aller Art abprallen lässt.


----------



## Droyale (9. August 2009)

Ben313 schrieb:


> 3.3
> 
> *Krieger können nun je zwei Einhandwaffen in jeder Hand benutzen.
> 
> ...


spiel du lieber mal dein RoM und troll dich...


----------



## Lydell (9. August 2009)

Patch: 3.....?!

Alle Tank-Klassen sind nun gleich schwer spielbar.

Zudem wurden Zweihandschilder ins Spiel implementiert.
Sowie neue Fähigkeiten "Tritt" zum Bedrohungsaufbau.

*Krieger*
Können durch den Talentpunkt "Titanengriff" nun ZWEI - Zweihandschilder Tragen und somit die Fähigkeit Doppelschildschlag erlernen!

*Eiskronen Frikadelle - Der Tag des Pwns*
Es wurde nun die 40 Spieler Instanz in Eiskrone erbaut.
Es besteht aus einem Raum, einer Glasswand hinter der Arthas sitzt und einer Loottruhe die der Raid sofort Looten kann.
Auf Wunsch einiger Spieler wurde speziell für diese Instanz Recount / Omen oder ähnliches innerhalb der Instanz automatisch ausgeschaltet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.3

-Alle Realm Transfers sind ab sofort kostenlos


----------



## Matress (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.x

- Allen Spieler die die den ganzen Tag über Palas, Dks & Bäumchen im PvP whinen wird das Genick gebrochen
- der DK ist immernoch nicht OP


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

3.x

-Todesritter können ab nun Schilder zum tanken benutzen


----------



## Matress (9. August 2009)

Pacth 3.x.x

- DKs sind immernoch nicht OP


----------



## Trinitix (9. August 2009)

> Patch 3.4
> 
> -Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
> - Nordend wtf?
> ...



*sabber* *täum* *habenwill*


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Patch 3.4
> 
> -Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
> - Nordend wtf?
> ...




Zwerge konnten auch Paladine werden und du hast vergessen das es DKs 
damals auch nicht gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück habe ich meinen Account Ende 2005 erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Patch 3.x "Back to the roots"
> 
> Die Realmpools wurden für die Schlachtfelder "Arathibecken", "Kriegshymnenschlucht" und "Auge des Sturms" aufgelöst, dies soll zu einer erneuten Stammgruppenbildung führen.
> *
> ...



Was will man mehr?


----------



## Descartes (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.X

- Jeder Spieler der nach einen Verlorenen Duell, nicht auf Nettiquette achtet, kann nun per der Funktion "Noob melden"
  gemeldet werden, das dieser 48Std ein eine instanz eingesperrt wird und seine Grundlagen Trainieren kann.
  Es werden Jedoch in Aktive Spielzeit gerechnet.

Paladin

- Paladine wurden wieder generft das sie jeder spieler mit 3 schlägen umhauen kann, sollte jedoch ein spieler
  den Paladin 2mal Killen wird er 3 tage vom server gebannt und bekommt den Titel "Held der Luschen"


----------



## Talismaniac (9. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Zwerge konnten auch Paladine werden und du hast vergessen das es DKs
> damals auch nicht gab
> 
> 
> ...




Jop sorry das mit den Zwergen, nich dran gedacht..
Zu den DK´s ich wollt nich extra doof drüber flamen, haben eh schon zuviele getan. Und ausserdem Classic Server -> Kein DK
zufrieden?^^
Hach, schön wäre es, blizz hat jah schon einen schritt in die richtige richtung getan, schön wärs wenn noch weiter ginge, ich sponsor denen sogar das epic mount (müssen aber erst 60 werden, um auf classic zurückzukommen^^)


----------



## Feltor (9. August 2009)

Pacth 3. x: - Alle Klassen werden in Paladine verwandelt damit die andren klassen die Palas nicht mehr Noob beschimpfen.
                  - Paladine erlernen mit lv 80 denn Zauber Bubble Explosion, dieser zerfetzt seine eigene Bubble und fügt allen feindlichen Kreaturen
                     999.999.999 Schaden zu.


----------



## Galadith (9. August 2009)

erstmal Aion ftw....


dann:

3.3 Patchnotes:
- Es wurde ein neuer Befehl hinzugefügt, der es Euch ermöglicht Bosse mit dem geringsten Aufwand zu töten (.kill *hust*).
- Es wurde ein neuer Befehl hinzugefügt, der es Euch ermöglicht Spieler mit dem geringsten Aufwand zu töten.
- Es wurde ein neuer Befehl hinzugefügt, der es Euch ermöglicht WoW zu deinstallieren und kurz danach startet der Aion-Patcher.


----------



## Raoul9753 (9. August 2009)

iwie sind 80% hier "mimimimimimi-Beiträge...."

Daher mal extra für diese Leute:

-Es wurden zwei neue Realms geöffnet:
1. Ein Extrahartrealm, auf welchem die HP aller Mobs um 1000%, Schaden um 100% und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 50% erhöht und sämtlicher Drop um 50% verringert wurde. Der Endcontent auf diesem Server ist prinzipiell nur für die zu erreichen, die mindestens 18/7 on sind und DPS, Kris, Block und Ausweichrate stehen auf diesem Server für jeden gut lesbar über den Char, zumal werden sie zu jeder vollen Minute durch yell und im SnG Channel gepostet, die 100 Spieler mit dem höchsten DPS kriegen einen riesen Schwanz ananimiert (Ja auch die weiblichen Chars) und können sich damit toll fühlen. Jeder der es auf diesem Realm wagt, unter 1.000.000 DPS zu haben, wird für 24h gebannt.

2. Ein "Ichlebegerneindervergangenheitweildiegegenwartsuckt"-Realm, der pre BC ist und auf dem den Spielern durch dauerpropaganda eingeredet wird, dass sie ind er Vergangenheit leben würden, bis sie von der Welt um sich herum nichts mehr mitkriegen.


----------



## lazybone747 (9. August 2009)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Aion versucht es garnicht WoW zu verdrängen. Die Spieler wollen dies und Leute wie lazybone747 machen das Spiel eher kaputt. Ich finde es sowieso total dumm, dass das Spiel von einigen Spielern so gehyped wird, denn große Communities haben nicht nur vorteile...




Hab ich ES erlaubt mein namen schreiben zulassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (9. August 2009)

Änderung an Klassen

Todesritter:

-Todesritter können ab sofort keine Platte oder Schwere Rüstung mehr tragen

-Der Rüstungsbonus  von Zähigkeit wurde auf 0%/0%/0%/0%/0% reduziert

-Änderungen an Frostpräsenz: Der 6% Ausdauerbonus wird in ein 25% Lebenspunktemalus umgewandelt und der 60% Rüstungsbonus wird auf 3% reduziert

-Eisige Gegenwehr: Dauer auf 5 Sekunden reduziert und Abklingzeit auf 20 Minuten erhöht

-Veteran des Dritten Krieges: Gewährt nun statt 6% mehr Stärke und 3% mehr Ausdauer nun 6 Stärke und 3 Ausdauer

-Unheilige Verseuchung: Dieses Talent wurde komplett überarbeitet und hat nun keinen Effekt mehr und kann nur dazu verwendet werden um tiefer in den Talentbaum zu gehen

-Frostoß: Diesem Talent wurde ein neuer Effekt hinzugefügt: Froststoß verfehlt immer sein Ziel


----------



## Raoul9753 (9. August 2009)

Ach ja, fast vergessen:

Tauren können keine Mounts mehr reiten (Mit ausnahme von Flugmounts der Kategorie "Drache" oder größer), die Fähigkeit Ebenenlauf wird wieder ins Spiel eingebaut.


----------



## WarlockLuth (9. August 2009)

3.X

- Das Housing wird eingeführt. Ihr könnt euch nun eine einfach Hütte für 100 Gold kaufen und sie mit Möbeln oder anderen Zubehör aus dem Auktionshaus austatten. Andenken aus den Raid-Instanzen könnt ihr an die Wände hängen. (Und so weiter)

- Der Beruf Holzfäller und Schreiner wird eigneführt. Ihr könnt nun bestimmte Baumarten aus allen Gebieten fällen und sie mit dem Beruf Schreiner zu Möbiliar oder anderen Dingen verarbeiten.

- TODESRITTER WERDEN ENDLICH ENTFERNT! JUHU!

- Die PvP Ränge werden wieder eingeführt.

- Ihr könnt nun kostenlos mit einem 1-60 Charakter zu einem Classic-Realm wechseln. Hier könnt ihr endlich wieder Spaß haben und es ist nicht langweilig!

Ich könnte Tausende Sachen hinschreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (9. August 2009)

*Patch 4.3.4*

*Jäger*
* Aufgrund vieler Anfragen der Spieler, wird es nun wieder möglich sein den Worg zu zähmen (Aber nur für die, die den Quest noch nicht abgeschlossen haben).
* Neue Waffe ins Spiel eingeführt. Eine Einhand-Pistole, die 2x getragen werden kann.

*Allgemein*
* Housing-System wurde eingeführt. In Sturmwind (Allianz) und Orgrimmar (Horde) einen Wachen ansprechen und den Weg zu Housin-Portal anzeigen lassen.
* Classic-Server wurden hochgefahren. 

*PvP*
* Ehre System wurde komplett überarbeitet und ist nun wieder verfügbar.

Mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (9. August 2009)

3.X

Hogger wird ein Weltboss
Paladine brauchen nun nur noch 2 Tasten um zu bursten (bin selber Pala kozt an mit den rerolern)
Es werden die Fähigkeiten GM und Admin hinzugefügt die einem alles möglich machen 
Reiten ist nun ab lvl 1 kaufbar (vorausgesetzt man hat ein char lvl 2)


----------



## Acid_1 (9. August 2009)

3.3
-Die neue 25 Mann Raidinstanz "Eiskronezitadelle" wird ins Spiel eingefügt. Es gibt KEINEN 10er Mode, nur Normal und Heroisch.
In dieser Instanz begegnet ihr allen Gefolgsleuten Arthas', die ihr vorher in Raids und normalen Instanzen besiegt habt.
Der Frostwyrmherrscherin Sindragosa steht ihr als letztem Boss vor Arthas gegenüber.
Der Endkampf gegen Arthas wird schwerer als jede Herausforderung zuvor, dabei stehen Euch Tirion Fordring, Varian Wrynn, Magni Bronzebeard, Thorim, Thrall, Sylvanas Windrunner, König Jokkum und Darion Mograine zur Seite. Der Kampf wird in 3 Phasen unterteilt sein.

-Alle Spieler die rumheulen, dass der Todesritter aus dem Spiel entfernt werden soll, werden auf Lebenszeit von allen Spielen Blizzards gebannt, der WoW Account wird gelöscht und den Rumheulern wird eine Geldstrafe von 1.000&#8364; auferlegt.

-Arthas wird zu einer Chance von 0,00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% das Item-Lvl 1536 "ImbaRoxxorLegendaryEpixx" Schwert Frostmourne droppen.
Dieses Schwert wird nur einmal auf der ganzen Welt droppen. Der Charakter, der dieses Schwert anlegt, wird nach 3 Sekunden vernichtet, sein Account wird unwiederbringlich gelöscht und er wird von allen Spielen Blizzards auf Lebenszeit gebannt, sonst hat das tragen Frostmournes keinerlei Auswir(kungen) haben.

________________________________________________________________________________


Mehr fällt mit immo nicht ein, das sind die Sachen, die mich am Meisten beschäftigen.
JA, ich finde, dass DK's ins Spiel gehören, sie passen einfach am besten nach Nordend rein.
JA, Eiskronenzitadelle soll ein hammerschwerer Raid werden.
UND JA, ich finde, dass Frostmourne niemals getragen werden sollte.


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> spiel du lieber mal dein RoM und troll dich...




nur weil ich ne RoM signatur habe. 

und schau mal auf wikipedia den eintrag "ironie" an


----------



## Spitznamenloser (9. August 2009)

3.X


PvE: - Eiskronenzitadelle, neue 40-Mann Raidinstanz
        - Keine wählbaren Schwierigkeitsstufen mehr
        - Die HP aller Bosse wird um 20% angehoben
        - Für Ulduar braucht man eine Pre in der man Malygos töten muss
        - Fürs Kolosseum braucht man eine Pre in der man Yogg-Saron töten muss.

PvP:  - Das alten Rangsystem wird wieder eingeführt
         -Im Alteractal gibt es wieder mehr NPC's die das durchreiten erschweren oder gar unmöglich machen sollen
         - Die Offiziere werden dem Alteractal wieder hinzugefügt.
         - Der Schaden sowie die HP der Bosse im Alteractal wird verdoppelt.

Klassen: -Der dk wird aus dem Spiel entfernt
             -Schamane is ab sofort nur noch für die Horde spielbar
             - Sowie der Paladin nur noch für die Allianz.

Ähnelt iwie Classic ^.^


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Patch 3.x 

-Jeder der einen DK flamed bekommt nen 3 tage bann


----------



## dragon1 (9. August 2009)

Patch 13.1.7
Jeder Spieler der in einem Beliebigen Forum heult, ohne argumente zu liefern, und nicht nachdenkt sondern die schuld bei anderen sucht wird gebannt, und seine IP wird gesperrt.
Ausserdem werden ab jetzt alle Spieler, die in WoW-Foren mist von wegen "Ich wechsel jetzt zu dem superspiel xxx und ihr seid opfa lol lwow ist shice" labert darf das jeweilige spiel nicht mehr spielen.


baumthekaito schrieb:


> Patch 3.x
> 
> -Jeder der _Irgendeine Klasse_ flamed bekommt nen 3 tage bann


Fix`d


----------



## Plusader (9. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Patch 4.1 "Eure Müdder"
> 
> *- Die Raidinstanz "Gramattigkrundgurs" ist nun verfügbar*.
> 
> - Ab 19 Uhr werden Spieler unter 16 Jahren alle 10 Minuten in eine eigene Instanz teleportiert in welcher ein Boss namens "Dei'Mudder" auf sie wartet. Dieser muss innerhalb von 5 Minuten alleine bezwungen werden ansonsten wird der Spielzugang bis 13 Uhr am nächsten Tag verweigert. ( "Dei'Mudder" enraged und schraubt die Sicherung heraus)



made my day


----------



## Plusader (9. August 2009)

EPoker schrieb:


> *Reiten ist nun ab lvl 1 kaufbar (vorausgesetzt man hat ein char lvl 2) *



XD ich lach mich hier nur noch kaputt, echt geile sachen leute ^^




EDIT !!! 

-Die alten Legendarys werden aktualisiert (wie der neue Kolben) damit sich wieder hordentlich Raids auf in die alten Instanzen wagen. (Inis werdem dem Lv (atm 80) angepasst).
-OpenPvP Kills geben eine Art von Punkten mit denen man sich nicht spielentscheidende Sachen kaufen/erwerben kann
-PvP (Abhärtung) Items werden abgeschafft, der Skill und das Teamplay der Spieler ist wieder gefragt
-Inis können ruhig mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bewältigen sein->nicht jeder will sein komplettes RL in Azeroth verbringen, btw Blizz tut den Leuten damit nen riesen Gefallen wieder vom Spiel wegzukommen! habt ihr das mal von der Seite aus betrachtet?!
-Auf PvP Realms können keine zwei Fraktionen gespielt werden! -> Die Idee dass Blizzard mit Chartransfers Kohle macht verbreitet Unmut unter den Spielern-> Rebellion in jedwedem Forum
-zum Balancing!: Ferals machen wieder etwas mehr Schaden, nur ein klein wenig
-der Arthasfight wird ein einmaliger gemeinsamer Kampf beider Fraktionen, Instanzengröße 40 Spieler->In der Instanz,sowie zu ihrer Vorbereitung können sich die Fraktionen untereinander verständigen, Jaina Buff oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Episches Fliegen kostet mit dem ersten Lv 60 Char nur noch 1k Gold, bei jedem weiteren k.A.
-Kaltwetterflug kostet beim ersten 80 (bzw 78) nur noch 2.5k gold, bei jedem weiteren char 1k gold(foliant)

Desweiteren bleib ich fürs erste dem Spiel erhalten, da mir 3.2 bis auf ein Paar Sachen seeehr gefallen hat. An der Tatsache dass ich euch alle mitm Feral bashen kann ändert sich nach wie vor nichts.


Verfolgt die Patchnotes...

PS: Hogger wird zur lebenden Legende erklärt, es wird zur Pflicht monatlich bestimmte Materialien zu seiner Verfügung zu stellen um ihm zu huldigen, ansonsten macht er sich für 3 Monate aus dem Staub -> Folge: der Realm wird von den anderen Realms gemobt -> Chartransfers nehmen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


to be continued...


----------



## loragorn (9. August 2009)

- Alle Legendarys werden ab jetzt beim Aufheben fallen gelassen,
- Um Exodar und Silbermond zu beleben wird es hier absofort für den Aufenthalt in diesen Städten durch Quests 1000 gold pro Stunde geben
- flugmounts werden in Azeroth ab lvl 10 für 11 kupfer lernbar sein, die  Mounts gibts für ne Quest, bei der man den Reitlehrer mit /kiss zeigen muss, wie man ihn verehrt, die löcher in der welt, wegen denen Blizzard vorher das Reiten in der alten Welt nicht freischaltete wurden von über 1 millionen Chinesen in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion mit Pixelkleister aufgefüllt, die Chinese erhielten als Lohn für diese Arbeit folgendes Item: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6256
- die Krosse Murlockrabbe eröffnet in allen Hauptstädten im Laufe einer Questreihe kann man sich dort in einen türkisen Oktopus oder einen gelben Schwamm verwandeln und im Laufe von mehreren Daylies Buffod erhalten,
- Die Schiffs und Zeppelin routen wurden entfernt, stattdessen hat ein Reicher Dreanai namens Dagobert "veleeeen" Dugg eine Raumschifffluglinie zwischen allen Hauptstädten und Nordend erstellt
- Es gibt ab jezz das Item "die Ultimative Fernbedienung," welches man mit nur mit einer Arenawertung von 100+ erhält, nachdem man, während man das komplette Blutsegeladmiralset trägt und auf der Säule vor ZA einen 10 Minuten Moonwalk macht. Mit dieser Fernbedienung kann man sich zu jedem Endboss in jeder Instanz direkt porten und diesen dann auf die normale weise töten, nur das der Boss ein Bonus item Droppt
-Alle tokens werden zusammen gepackt, es gib t jezz nurnoch 1token, dass bei jedem hero boss usw droppt, und für das man sich je nach Wunsch in  ein T7 oder T8 oder T9 oder T10 oder T11 usw. Teil holen kann komischerweise läuft kurz danach die hälfte der wowler in T8 rum, weil se net checken, das man sich für dieselben tokens auch T10 holen kann
- aufgrund von gewhine wurden alle Trash mobs entfernt, der trashmob loot wurde in kisten gepackt, von dene sich jeweils 2 an rnd plätzen in den inis befinden
um PVP zu spieln muss man ab jetzt einen PVP account kaufen, welcher 30€ kostet und einen fürs PVP freischaltet
-für 50€ kann man sich ab jezz das Sogenannte Space-Shuttle Mount kaufen, welches  1000% reittempo hat und auf welchem 5 weitere Spieler platz haben,
-der preis für gamecards wurde verdoppelt
- besitzer eines Sonnenaccounts erhalten +50% erfahrung und kostenlose Spielzeit
- blizzard bietet ab jetzt Bots für Spieler an, die keine Lust zu leveln/farmen haben, ein Bot kostet monatlich 20€ und kann clientless verwendet werden
- Todesritter können durch eine Questreihe zu Paladinen und Umgekehrt Paladine zu Todesrittern werden, der Equipstand wird dem vorherigen Equip angepasst
- alle Klassen werden durch einfach -dmg/+dmg bzw. -heal und+ heal scripts balanced
Ankh hat nurnoch 5 Minuten Cooldown (ungeskillt)
Schurken sind immer im Stealth
- Dks bekommn 5 zusätzliche Talente, die nichts bringen und einfach nur dazu da sind um an die endtalente zu kommen
- Palas erhalten den Skill "Heiliger Fokus", der als neues Retri endtalent eingeführt wird, mit dem sich die Leuchtkraft der Skills erhöhen lässt
- die kriegerhaltungen werden zusammengeführt, es gibt nurnoch eine Kampfhaltung, in der die kritische trefferchance um 6%, die bedrohung um 20% und die Tempowertung um 50% erhöht wird
-Palas erhalten einen Skill, mit sich Bubble und Ruhestein gleichzeitig zünden lässt, zusätzlich erhalten sie die fähigkeit Heldentum, um die Castzeit des ´Ruhesteins zu verlürzen
- Aufgrund seiner AzerothTournee bleibt die Eiskronenzitadelle bis auf weiteres geschlossen, als ersatz wird jeder ini ein zusatzlicher optionaler boss geaddet


----------



## killerotto (9. August 2009)

Jäger können Aspekte am mount wechseln wie paladine ihre auras





das wäre so ziehmlich das wichtigste für mich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Krieger:
> 
> -Krieger können nun 4 2Hand-Waffen gleichzeitig tragen indem sie Ihre Füße dazu verwenden.



da mußte ich doch wirklich lachen ^^ 

patch 3.x
keine klasse außer derm krieger kann mehr tanken
reiten kann man nun ab lvl 1 aber nur gegen 100g

mehr fällt mir grad nich ein

achja die alten pvp ränge sollen wieder eingeführt werden... ich versteh bis heute nicht warum blizzard die rausgenommen hat


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

Patch 9.9

-Der neue mit zahlreichen Bildern versehen Abspann wird eingeführt. Dort können alle Spieler, die die maximal Stufe erreicht haben, lesen wer so alles an WoW gearbeitet hat. 
-Vielen Dank, dass sie unser Spiel gespielt haben. Schauen sie mal auf der Website nach und kaufen sie unsere neuen Spielangebote. Liebe Grüsse vom Blizzard Team.


----------



## Matress (10. August 2009)

Patch 4.x

- Der DK ist immernoch nicht OP


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

3.3

-Paladin

Da wir der meinung sind das die Letzte änderung am Paladin die richtige war entfernen wir alle fähigkeiten und ersetzen sie durch 9 aufeinander aufbauenden Richturteilfähigkeiten, Das dürfte den spielern noch mehr knöpfe zum drücken bieten.

Zudem wird vom Paladin jede art von Waffen Entfernt und durch 1nen Richterhammer und ein Gesetz buch ersetz, in Kombination mit den Richturteilen bietet dies RP spielern den Paladin ins RP besser einzubinden und Gesetzliche Konflikte selbstständig zu lösen, Das bietet uns die möglichkeit geld zu Sparen und unsere GMs von den RP servern ganz zu entfernen und auf andere Server zu verteilen um die 10 stunden wartezeit auf 8 Runterzusetzen.


----------



## SchokoMac (10. August 2009)

> sonst hat das tragen Frostmournes keinerlei Auswir(*kungen*) haben.




haha xDDDDDDDDD



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg schrottlach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (10. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Patch 4.1 "Eure Müdder"
> 
> - Die Raidinstanz "Gramattigkrundgurs" ist nun verfügbar.
> 
> - Ab 19 Uhr werden Spieler unter 16 Jahren alle 10 Minuten in eine eigene Instanz teleportiert in welcher ein Boss namens "Dei'Mudder" auf sie wartet. Dieser muss innerhalb von 5 Minuten alleine bezwungen werden ansonsten wird der Spielzugang bis 13 Uhr am nächsten Tag verweigert. ( "Dei'Mudder" enraged und schraubt die Sicherung heraus)



Ich bitte dich.. gibt einige nicht 16-Jährige Menschen die mehr Verstand haben als manch Erwachsener.


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. August 2009)

dann will ich auch mal mit Mischen

3.1

Allgemein
 -Eiskronenzitadelle

Es wurde ein neuer 10 und 25 Mann Dungeon Eingeführt. Die Eiskronenzitadelle

In dieser Instanz werden die Spieler in einer Kurzen Sequenz auf Arthas Stoßen der einen Durch Ein Zeitportal Chonologisch zu Jedem In der Welt Exestierenden Endboss Teleportiiert. Dieser Endboss Muss Besiegt werden und man wird zurück in die Zitadelle Geportet wo eine Trash Gruppe Wartet und der Nächste Boss Besiegt werden Muss. Hat man Alle Exestierenden Endbosse Besiegt Geht es an den Kampf gegen Arthas....


----------



## direct-Gaming (10. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Patch 3.x "Back to the roots"
> 
> Die Realmpools wurden für die Schlachtfelder "Arathibecken", "Kriegshymnenschlucht" und "Auge des Sturms" aufgelöst, dies soll zu einer erneuten Stammgruppenbildung führen.
> *
> ...



Oh das wäre was feines ^^ das würde ich mir genau so wünschen ^^


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. August 2009)

echt witzig, was manche von euch da so geschrieben haben xDD


----------



## Shamez (10. August 2009)

3.x

INSTANZEN

-Flammenschlund gibt es nun auch als hc im 25er raid (im hard mode trifft man auf Hogger als end boss)


QUEST

-die ep rate kann nun für 20€ mantlich um das 3fache erhöht werden


BUGFIXES

-der dk wurde aus dem spiel entfernt 



*.* flammenschlund hc MEIN traum!!! ^^ mehr muss gar nich komm


----------



## Heynrich (10. August 2009)

faszinierend wie viele selbsternannte komiker es in foren gibt, die überall und immer auf die gleiche weise ihre ironie und ihren zynismus so oft verbreiten müssen, dass man sich nur noch langweilt.

könnt ihr nicht mal ein thema ernstnehmen, oder einfach gar nichts zu schreiben?


----------



## convisions (10. August 2009)

4.0 Wow - the hells end

der patch beinhaltet folgende Features:

*Die Nordendserver werden abgeschaltet.
*Die Scherbenweltserver werden abgeschaltet
*Die Azerothserver werden abgeschaltet
*Alle Instanzserver wurden einer gründlichen Überarbeitung unterzogen und abgeschaltet

*Das Arsenal wurde überarbeitet und alle gelöschten Charaktere können für 1 Euro/pro View angeschaut und ihnen nachgetrauert werden.


----------



## SchokoMac (10. August 2009)

4.X.X

-Es ist nun möglich zu Heiraten. Männliche und Weibliche Spieler können nun heiraten. Nach der Hochzeitfeier bekommt der Partner jeweils einen Ring mit den Namen seinens Ehrpartners und den Hochzeitsdatum. Natürlich wird der Hochzeitstag im im Kalender eingetragen.

5.X.X

-Es ist nun möglich Homosexuelle beziehungen im World of Warcraft zu verewigen.

-Der Todesriter wurde wieder ins Spiel eingefügt, nachdem mehrere 10.000 8.Klässer Selbstmord begangen haben.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. August 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> faszinierend wie viele selbsternannte komiker es in foren gibt, die überall und immer auf die gleiche weise ihre ironie und ihren zynismus so oft verbreiten müssen, dass man sich nur noch langweilt.
> 
> könnt ihr nicht mal ein thema ernstnehmen, oder einfach gar nichts zu schreiben?



Patch 3.9

- Von der Masse gewählte Spieler können an den Pranger gestellt und mit faulen Eiern und Tomaten beworfen werden. Accessoriars im Kritik-Shop rechts neben Arthas Grab.


----------



## Heynrich (10. August 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Patch 3.9
> 
> - Von der Masse gewählte Spieler können an den Pranger gestellt und mit faulen Eiern und Tomaten beworfen werden. Accessoriars im Kritik-Shop rechts neben Arthas Grab.



ui, hammerhart.

warte ich geh eben runter in den keller zum lachen oO

ps: Accessories


----------



## Rolandos (10. August 2009)

Patch 3.2xxx

Fliegen und Reiten braucht man nicht mehr, man klickt auf der Karte an wohin man will und wird geportet.
Items werden für Jeden das passende seelengebundene gedropt, es entfällt diese blöde Würfellei und das ninjageloote.


----------



## Orag1 (10. August 2009)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Krieger:
> 
> -Krieger können nun 4 2Hand-Waffen gleichzeitig tragen indem sie Ihre Füße dazu verwenden.



köstlich^^


----------



## Kasska (10. August 2009)

Klasse hier sieht man wieder welche Deppen es schaffen nen sinnvollen Threat runterzuziehen. Es ist echt peinlich, langsam machts keinen Spaß mehr hier sich die Post´s durchzuschauen...

*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Sunkid (10. August 2009)

warum hat eigentlich noc hkeiner das thema "Titel" angesprochen?
also mich persöhnlich regts auf das man für jede Kleinigkeit en titel bekommen kann


----------



## Skjellum (11. August 2009)

Der Schami ist nur noch für die Horde und der Pala nur noch für die Allianz


----------



## Paxter (11. August 2009)

patch 3.2x

- alle marken (heldentum,ehre,eroberung,triumph) werden aus dem spiel entfernt und die entwickler versprechen feierlich solch einen blödsinn nie mehr in das spiel zu integrieren.
- t-set teile sind ausschließlich in raids (10/25)  zu bekommen.
- raidinstanzen können nur noch nach erfolgreichem erledigen einer langen zugangsquestreihe betreten werden.
- es werden getrennte pve/pvp talentbäume eingeführt,wodurch pve spieler nicht mehr unter dem rumgepfusche an den klassen zwecks -angeblichem- balancing im pvp leiden müssen.

hach,über solche patchnotes würde ich mich mal richtig freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akkarinn (11. August 2009)

Patch 3.3
Priester:
Schattenpriester bekommen einen instant Frostzauber der sie NICHT selber verletzt sondern dismal nur den Gegner
das Talent Innerer FOkus wurde so bearbeitet das der Zauber der nach dem benutzen von innerer Fokus gecastet  ein instant wird die abklingzeit von Psychischer eschrei wurde auf 20 sec herabgesetzt
Blackout wurde wieder eingeführt diesmal jedoch mit doppelt so hoher proc chance


UND endlich kann man Schattenpriester weider im pvp spielen


----------



## Silmarilli (11. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> 3.x Die Wow Server werden runtergefahren und die selbstmordhotlinen verdienen gut geld
> Aber nur weil WoW so stinkend langweilig geworden ist...
> 
> 
> Aion Ftw^^


und ich hatte gehofft das es in Aion nicht solche leute wie dich geben wird der Dünsch heisst. naja ich hatte die hoffnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema. 
Blizzard wir sich weiterhin Arme und Beine ausreissen um es allen recht zu machen - daran scheitern - und die mitarbeiter werden die Server per Selbstmordbombenattentäter in die Luft jagen.
Nur wer den Mut hat sich aufs Katapult zu stelllen um in den Serverraum geschossen zu werden und wer dann den Knopf zum Abschuss drückt muss noch ausgewürfelt werden.
Irgendwer darf dann per Chopper die Überreste einsammeln.

das sind die patch-notes für alle kommenden Patches. 

lg Sily


----------



## Zentoro (11. August 2009)

-Alle Spieler tragen nun Schwere Rüstung.  

-Stärke, Zaubermacht und Angriffskraft werden zu einem Wert zusammengefasst.

-Jede Klasse erhält einen vierten Talentbaum mit dem man wahlweise tanken oder heilen kann.

-Talentpunkte können jederzeit umverteilt werden.

- Nach einem Patch in dem ein neues T Set eingeführt wird, bekommen alle Chars das vorherige T Set komplett übersendet, damit sie direkt in den höchsten Raidcontent einsteigen können.

-Alle Klassen sind nun direkt ab Level 70 begonnen werden.


----------



## VHRobi (11. August 2009)

-Buffs sollen wieder stacken. z.B. SDM+Warri AP Buff+Schammy Stärketotem

-Heiltotem und Manaregtotem sind stapelbar. 3Heiler Heilen mehr als 1.. 3 Heiltotems von 3 Schamanen sollten ja logischerweise auch 3x mehr heilen.
-Kampfrausch/Heldentum 10min debuff abschaffen.

-Alle Stoffklassen können dem Paladin die Bubble klauen und für sich selbst verwenden... ausser Frostmagier

-Todesritter die das Talent "Meister der Ghule" geskillt haben, dürfen ihre Ghule umbennen. Beim beschwören eines neuen Ghuls trägt dieser der selbe Name.
Hört auf euch zu beschweren! DK's können eh nichts, diese Opfer^^ Mein Schurke fegt die sowas von weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Hexenmeister gilt das gleiche wie bei den Todesrittern, auch sie dürfen sämtliche Begleiter nach belieben benennen.
-Chaosblitz wird der schaden um 40% erhöht.
-Feuerbrand um 30% erhöht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ab sofort können alle Jäger Exotische Tiere zähmen.
-Das Beastmaster Talent "Herr der Tiere" wird geändert und ermöglicht es dem Jäger 2 Wildtiere gleichzeitig zu haben.
-Der Jäger kann nach wunsch sein schaden mit seinem Begleiter teilen. Stirbt der Begleiter so stirbt auch der Jäger. Dies soll dazu dienen das Beastmaster Pet's im Raid auch mal geheilt werden von den faulen Heiler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


50% der Heilung teilt sich der Jäger mit dem Pet.

-Männliche Blutelfen haben ab sofort einen neuen Tanz... JUMPSTYLE!!!
-Männliche Nachtelfen sind absolut coole Brakedancer geworden.
-Männliche Tauren habes drauf und machen einen coolen C-Walk a la Westside Connection.
-Menschen, Männliche und Weibliche, tanzen Salsa.

-Jeder der mehrere Accounts besitzt, kriegt als dankeschön ein mini Illidan Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Accs. Illidan Pet 
3. Accs. Illidan und Murloc Pet 
4. Accs. Illidan, Murloc und Druide Pet.
5. Accs. Illidan, Murloc, Druide und Goblin Pet 
ab 6. Accs. sag mal gehts noch? Willst du alle Lebewesen in WoW als Pet haben, scher dich zu Teufel! Kriegst ein "Hallo mein name ist Hans und habe keine Freunde" Pet.


----------



## Teradas (11. August 2009)

Patch 3.3:
PvE
-Die Eiskronenzitadelle mit dem epischen Bosskampf gegen Arthas wird in das Spiel integriert.Tirion Fordring,Darion Morgraine und viele weitere Warcraft Helden werden euch dabei helfen die Eiskronenzitadelle und Arthas zu fall zu bringen.
-Man kann unter den Schwierigkeitsmöglichkeiten-10SpielerNormal,10Spieler Heroisch.
                                                                       -25 Spieler Normal,25 Spieler Heroisch.
auswählen.
-Dazu wird eine neue Instanz für 5 Leute eingeführt,die Schwierigkeitsmöglichkeiten sind-5 Spieler Normal
                                                                                                                             -5 Spieler Heroisch.
-In der neuen 5 Spieler Instanz werdet ihr einen alten bekannten,nähmlich Mal'Ganis,wiedertreffen.
Wie man in der Instanz "Höhlen der Zeit:Stratholme" gesehen hat,hat sich Mal'Ganis nach Nordend teleportiert um dort dem Lichkönig und seinen Dienern weiterzuhelfen.
-Das Kollousseum wird ausgebaut.
Neue bedrohliche Monster aus den Sturmgipfeln und dem Shollarzarbecken finden den Weg in das Kollusseum.
Es wird davon nur einen 10 Spieler Schlachtzug geben,der keine wählbaren Schwierigkeitsmöglichkeiten hat.
Unter anderen tretet ihr gegen einen Alt bekannten gegner an.

PvP:
-Eine neue Arena wird eingeführt,die sich "In Arthas' Schatten" nennen wird.
Diese Arena ist in Eiskrone anzutreffen,aber man kann sich wie gehabt bei den Arenaanmeldern weiterhin Anmelden,jedoch auch dort.
-Ein neues Schlachtfeld wird in das Spiel eingeführt.
Es wird in den Sturmgipfeln sein,mit Bergen und schneeverwehten Hügeln in denen man nicht weit sehen kann.
Es wird ein Schlachtfeld für 25 gegen 25 sein.
Es gibt 2 Basen(Horde&Allianz),die jeweils 3000 Lebenspunkte haben.
Diese Lebenspunkte kann man jedoch nicht mit normalem Schaden wegbekommen.
Es gibt 2 Schneeriesen,die auf diesem sehr großem Schlachtfeld herumlaufen.
Man brauch einen bestimmten Gegenstand um mit diesen Schneeriesen in die gegnerische Basis zu laufen.
Es liegen große Felsen auf dem Boden,die man brauch um die Lebenspunkte,mit dem Schneeriesen,von der anderen Basis wegzubekommen,wenn aber nur eine Fraktion in besitz eines Riesen ist,kann die andere fraktion mit normalem Schaden die  Felse zerstören,damit die andere Fraktion,sich die mit denen nicht nehmen kann.
Wenn eine Basis auf 300 Lebenspunkte ist,dürfen die Spieler der Fraktion ressourcen von der anderen Fraktion klauen,dafür müssen sie in die Basis,mit mindestens 3 Spielern reingehen.
Dies können sie nur höchstens 4 mal machen.
Pro Gewinn gibt es 3 Abzeichen bei einem verlorenem 1.
Wenn es unentschieden ausgeht(was hier aufgrund der 2 Schneeriesen geht),bekommt jeder Spieler,der auf diesem Schlachtfeld dabei waren 2 Abzeichen.


So,dass waren meine Ideen,die ich mir spontan ausgedacht habe.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Ich merke grade,dass nicht alles ganz richtig ist,aber naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allysekos (11. August 2009)

Es ist nun möglich im classic zu fliegen.
Alle Charaktere besitzen die Stufe von 55 und nach erledigung von Startquests haben den kompletten T3 Set Equip und können Scherbenwelt betreten.


----------



## EisenGnom (11. August 2009)

Mal etwas, was ICH SINNVOLL würden finde...man kann nicht nur 1 monat, 3 monate und 6 monate abbonieren sondern auch : 1 woche, 2 wochen :S


----------



## Teradas (11. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Es ist nun möglich im classic zu fliegen.
> Alle Charaktere besitzen die Stufe von 55 und nach erledigung von Startquests haben den kompletten T3 Set Equip und können Scherbenwelt betreten.


Ehm,sollten das unernstgemeinte Patchnotes sein,weil meine sollten jetzt ernst sein,wie ich es mir so wünschen würde,oder mir halt selber ausgedacht,weil ich sehe,dass hier viele unernstgemeinte Antworten kommen.


----------



## Teradas (11. August 2009)

Achja,ich find das ist ein tolles Thema.


----------



## Imperator22 (11. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ehm,sollten das unernstgemeinte Patchnotes sein,weil meine sollten jetzt ernst sein,wie ich es mir so wünschen würde,oder mir halt selber ausgedacht,weil ich sehe,dass hier viele unernstgemeinte Antworten kommen.



denke beides ist erlaubt =)


MfG


----------



## Teradas (11. August 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> denke beides ist erlaubt =)
> 
> 
> MfG


Ok,dann meins bitte mal angucken,und sagen wie das ist.


----------



## Imperator22 (11. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ok,dann meins bitte mal angucken,und sagen wie das ist.



gefällt mir eig. soweit ganz gut und hört sich auch halbwegs realistisch an ... bis auf das mit dem Gottesschild ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein neues BG hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden xD


MfG


----------



## Teradas (11. August 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> gefällt mir eig. soweit ganz gut und hört sich auch halbwegs realistisch an ... bis auf das mit dem Gottesschild ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was für ein Gottesschild?
Und das BG,naja etwas komplizierter,und auch schwer umzusetzen,aber ich glaube,dass würde Spaß machen,zu spielen.


----------



## Imperator22 (11. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Was für ein Gottesschild?
> Und das BG,naja etwas komplizierter,und auch schwer umzusetzen,aber ich glaube,dass würde Spaß machen,zu spielen.



sry das war bei dem anderen post nach oder vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Rußler (11. August 2009)

ersma : Geiler Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.3 Patchnotes : reiten ist jetzt beim erstellen eines Charakters sofort Verfügbar, um die Reisezeit zu verkürzen.
                      : Die HP der Monster in den Startgebieten wurde um 30% gesenkt um den Start ins Spiel zu erleichetern.
                      : Der zuerst erstellete Charakter eines accounts (Gästeaccount ausgeschlossen ) erhält nun 50 Gold Startkapital
                      :es wurden 10 neue Empleme für Hochstufige Dungeons eingebaut.Für jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad eine.
                      Horde und Allianz wurden zu einem großen Volk zusmmengeschweißt - der "Hordianz". Hordencharaktere werden nun aussehen wie Worgen - Allianzler wie Goblins
ie Greiphenmeister wurden gegen Portpunkte getauscht, welche die Spieler direkt zu ihrem gewünschten Reiseziel führen.
                      :Alle Raidbosse sind nun ansprechbar, und sterben auf Wunsch sofort.
                      :In den Hauptstädten wurden Spender aufgestellt, die Frei nach Wunsch Gold verteilen.
                      :GMs werden abgeschafft - stattdessen gibt es Spielinterne Hilfs-Hotlines, die von jdedem Spieler Kontaktiert weren können.
ie gesamte heilung, und der Gesammte schaden aller Klassen wurde verdoppelt.


....nur ma so der Anfang, und die weiterführung des Weges, den BLIZZ im Moment einschlägt..


----------



## Lodarius (11. August 2009)

patch 3.3:

-WoW wird kostenlos
-man kann absofort klasse ändern
- jeder kann einmal name changen realm wechseln fraktion und aussehen ändern und seine klasse einmal kostenlos ändern.
-acc von kiddies werden gelöscht.


----------



## Thaylo (11. August 2009)

Patchnotitzen zu Patch 3.9


Allgemein
- Es ist nun möglich, sich einen Stufe 80 Charakter zu erstellen. Dieser ist mit T9 ausgerüstet und besitzt 50'000 Gold.
- Auch auf PVP Servern ist es möglich nun Charaktere beider Fraktionen zu erstellen. Viel Spass beim ganken.
- Die Fluggeschwindigkeit aller fliegender Reittiere wurde um 623% angehoben.
- Es gibt keine Stufenbeschränkungen mehr für epische Ausrüstung. Diese sind nicht mehr Seelengebunden und können unter den Mitspielern gehandelt werden.
- Die Grafikengine wurde verbessert, bzw. wir sind nun auf die Cryengine umgestiegen. Für Leute mit einem schwachen PC wird das Spielerlebnis ab sofort noch "aufregender" werden. Wir bitten um Verständnis.

Paladin
- Die Blase hält nun unendlich lange an oder bis sie abgebrochen wird.

Priester
- Auch Priester können nun mit Heilsprüchen Schaden verursachen. Der Schaden berechnet sich aus 99% der Heilung
- Priester sind nun in der Lage Zweihandschwerter und Äxte zu benutzen

Schurken
- Nach 4 Jahren können wir mit stolz verkünden, dass nun der "Verschwinden-Bug" endlich Schnee von gestern ist.

Todesritter
- Die Todesritter besitzen nur noch einen Talentbaum und nur 10 Punkte zum skillen, da er nicht mehr braucht.

Druiden
- Der Druide kann nun auch unterwasser angeln.
- Ab Stufe 10 kann der Druide die neue "Bakterien-Form" erlernen. Diese macht den Druiden mikroskopisch klein und sein Schaden steigt um 1000% währen er in dieser Form ist.

Magier
- Ab sofort können die Magier auch noch einen iWin-Button herstellen. Dieser ist nicht Seelengebunden und kann einmal verwendet werden. (Dieser Gegestand verschwinden 15 Minuten nach dem ausloggen)

Hexenmeister
- DoTs (Damage over Time) Sprüche sind nun sofortwirkend und haben eine Abklingzeit von 0.1 Sekunden. DoT's wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt.

Jäger
- Jäger können nun 10 Pets gleichzeitig an ihrer Seite haben.
- Ab sofort ist es den Jägern möglich, Dolche und Stangenwaffen als Pfeilbogen/Schusswaffe zu benutzen.


----------



## Reo_MC (11. August 2009)

Lukitech schrieb:


> Hmm nachdem Blizz sicherlich auf die ganzen rumheuler hören wird stell ich mir das so vor:
> 
> Paladin:
> 
> ...



Da ist aber jemand frustriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öfters mal von Palas gekillt worden?

BTT: 3.4

Classic Server sind da! Auf ihnen kann man auch mit BC und WotLK spielen und es ist alles genau wie am Start! Die Grafik wurde leicht verbessert, und das Klassenbalancing ausgeglichen, ansonsten:
PVP-RÄNGE!
40ER-SCHLACHTZÜGE!

Man darf ab sofort gratis bis zu drei Charaktere, die maximal Level 60 haben dürfen, auf die Classic-Server transferieren. Selbstverständlich sind Todesritter davon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Imperator22 (11. August 2009)

Lodarius schrieb:


> patch 3.3:
> -acc von kiddies werden gelöscht.



Dann sei doch einmal so nett und definiere den Begriff "Kiddie", beziehungsweise wie du diese jene "aufspüren" willst =)


MfG

btw hasse ich es wenn jemand dieses Wort in den Mund nimmt.


----------



## Garkeiner (11. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Patch 4.1 "Eure Müdder"
> 
> - Die Raidinstanz "Gramattigkrundgurs" ist nun verfügbar.
> 
> - Ab 19 Uhr werden Spieler unter 16 Jahren alle 10 Minuten in eine eigene Instanz teleportiert in welcher ein Boss namens "Dei'Mudder" auf sie wartet. Dieser muss innerhalb von 5 Minuten alleine bezwungen werden ansonsten wird der Spielzugang bis 13 Uhr am nächsten Tag verweigert. ( "Dei'Mudder" enraged und schraubt die Sicherung heraus)



/sign! :-) Großartig!


----------



## Blackchaos26 (11. August 2009)

-Die verbrauchbare Munition für Jäger wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt staddessen muss der Jäger nach jedem Schuß nach vorne zum Boss rennen und den Pfeil wieder herausziehen um ihn wieder zu verwenden.


----------



## baumthekaito (11. August 2009)

Thaylo schrieb:


> Patchnotitzen zu Patch 3.9
> 
> 
> Allgemein
> - Auch auf PVP Servern ist es möglich nun Charaktere beider Fraktionen zu erstellen. Viel Spass beim ganken.




Das geht bereits wenn ich mich recht entsinne?


----------



## Lefrondon (11. August 2009)

Das geht ja wirklich, habs grad ausprobiert Oo


----------



## Epimetheus (11. August 2009)

Blackchaos26 schrieb:


> -Die verbrauchbare Munition für Jäger wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt staddessen muss der Jäger nach jedem Schuß nach vorne zum Boss rennen und den Pfeil wieder herausziehen um ihn wieder zu verwenden.



LOOOOL ach wie witzig


----------



## Shadowforce2 (11. August 2009)

Patch 3.3

-Arthas hatte genug Winterurlaub und ist stattdessen mit seiner ganzen Gefolgschaft nach Mallorca gezogen. Neuer Herrscher der Eiskronenzitadelle ist Anub'Arak,der NOCHMAL wiederbelebt wurde. Er droppt den legendären [Sangria-Eimer] den Arthas ihm geschenkt hat. [Sangria-Eimer] hat keine Werte und keinen Effekt,kann aber gegen Dicke Fellkleidungsfetzen eingetauscht werden.

Patch 3.4

-[Sangria-Eimer] war zu mächtig und kann jetzt nur noch gegen Fellkleidungsfetzen eingetauscht werden.

-Todesritter erhalten eine neue Fähigkeit namens "Lichstoß". Er zieht dem Gegner 99% seiner Lebenspunkte ab und hinterlässt einen DoT,der innerhalb von 20 sek. insgesamt 200% der Lebenspunkte des Ziels abzieht. Dafür wird die Trefferchance des Todesritters 10 sek. lang um 100% verringert. Funktioniert nur bei Zielen zwischen lvl 10 und 81. Diese fähigkeit hat 5 sek Abklingzeit.

Patch 3.4.1
-"Lichstoß" wurde zu Gunsten der Casuals überarbeitet und funktioniert jetzt auch bei Bossen. Zusätzlich wurde die Abklingzeit entfernt.


----------



## baumthekaito (11. August 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Das geht ja wirklich, habs grad ausprobiert Oo




so is das leben


----------



## Deis (11. August 2009)

Bluepost zu Patch 3.3
Fuer die Vernichtung des Lichkoenigs ist es zum ersten male moeglich, dass Allianz und Horde innerhalb der Eiskronenzitadelle gemischte Teams bilden koennen. Kommunikation zwischen den Fraktionen erfolgt jedoch nur ueber spezielle Emotes und "Fluch der Sprachen".
Innerhalb der Eiskronenzitadelle verursacht "Fluch der Sprachen" keine Mali, haelt 60 Minuten und zaehlt nicht als PvP Debuff. Vorgesehene Emotes funktionieren ebenfalls nur in der Zitadelle.


----------



## Nicetale1 (11. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Patch 3.4
> 
> -Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
> - Nordend wtf?
> ...



Joa wäre was aber nich die wo ihren acc 2006 oder früher aktiviert haben würde das dann auch gern machen;D^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. August 2009)

Ab Patch 3.3 wird WoW für alle PCs inkompatibel und auf X-Box gespielt....
... bereits vorhandene Accounts werden umgehend gelöscht!


----------



## Cloze (11. August 2009)

Tier-Sets gibt es ab jetzt nicht mehr für Ebleme. Diese Sets müssen in der mega imba kras harten Raidinstanz von den Bossen gelootet werden. Und NEIN ihr Casuals könnt diese Bosse NICHT legen und euer Flame dagegen bringt nichts. 

Ich meine... Wer halt nicht viel Zeit hat bzw. mal was tut, der bekommt halt schlechtere Sachen, als der, der Schuftet und Hunderttrillionen mal wiped, aber nicht aufgibt.


----------



## Luckyluk (12. August 2009)

-Totesritter wegen unbalcing wieder entfernt.
-Magier erhalten nun das Können Platte zu tragen.
-Neue Instanz mit T10 im Kampf gegen Arthas


----------



## Bobtronic2 (12. August 2009)

Patchnotes 3.3

-Spieler die zu dumm sind und gegen Todesritter verlieren,bekommen ein L abgezogen

- Spieler die nur auf Dk´s Flamen weil sie im Pe.. meter net mithalten können Fliegen nach 59 sec aus dem raid

-Spieler werden gebannt weil sie nur Dk´s Flamen da sie die Klasse nie gespielt oder es net können.

- Der Pala wird rausgepatcht weil er bis auf Bubble und selbst heal nichts mehr kann.Wenn man 1000 Mal die Blase im pvp benutz bekommt man den Erfolg"" Ich kann leider nichts anderes""

-Wir werden noch mehr Casual und jeder kann den Lichtkönig in Ak umhauen(der Droppt komplette sets)


----------



## Elito (12. August 2009)

- Alle Trashmobs in sämtlichen Instanzen wurden entfernt, um das Vorankommen der Spieler und das Erreichen von epischen Gegenständen zu beschleunigen.
- Es ist Spielern nun möglich, innerhalb jeder Instanz und innerhalb von Gebäuden zu reiten.
- Die Reit- und Fluggeschwindigkeit aller Mounts wurde um jeweils 50% bei Bodenmounts und 100% bei Flugmounts angehört.
- Die Grundgesundheit, Mana, die DPS von Waffen und die durch Gegenstände erhaltene Zaubermacht wurden erhöht, um den Spielern ein einfacheres Vorankommen zu ermöglichen.
- Es wurden drei weitere Heldenklassen in das Spiel implementiert, es handelt sich hierbei um den Dämonenjäger, den Erzdruiden und Chuck Norris. Sie sind wie der Todesritter ab der Stufe 55 zugänglich und starten auf genau dieser Stufe, mit Außnahme von Chuck Norris, der, um seiner Klasse gerecht zu werden, auf dem Level 81 beginnt und bis 90 leveln kann.
- Arthas wurde in das Spiel implementiert! Er hängt zusammen mit seinen Kollegen Illidan und Kil'jaeden (die auf die Charakterstufe 80 angepasst wurden) in der Eiskronenzitadelle rum und raucht mit ihnen Wasserpfeife, während sie auf Spieler warten, die es innerhalb von 2 Wochen an den 50 Vorbossen vorbeischaffen.
- Die Dropchance und das Level der legendären Gegenstände, die durch die oben genannten Bosse erhältlich sind, wurden angepasst. Die Waffen besitzen nun eine Dropchance von 50%, um sie schnell für Spieler zugänglich zu machen, die sehnlichst darauf warten. Die Klassenvoraussetzungen für diese Gegenstände wurden von den vorhandenen Klassen auf die Klassen Todesritter und Jäger geändert, damit sie dem Ruf der Klassen gerecht werden.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (12. August 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Klasse hier sieht man wieder welche Deppen es schaffen nen sinnvollen Threat runterzuziehen. Es ist echt peinlich, langsam machts keinen Spaß mehr hier sich die Post´s durchzuschauen...
> 
> *Mfg:Kâsska
> 
> ...



/sign

Patch 4.0.1

-Patch zum neuen Addon "The giant MS" [ TgM ]

-Die Höchststufe wurde auf 90 hochgesetzt
-Neuer max. Berufskill liegt bei 525
-Neue Gebiete : (Hier keine Namen)
XXXX = 78-82
XXXX = 78-82
XXXX = 82-83
XXXX = 83-85
XXXX = 85-87
XXXX = 86-89
XXXX = 88-90
XXXX = 90 [etwas kleineres Gebiet mit 4 verschiedenen neuen Fraktionen. Je nach dem, für welche man sich entscheidet gibt es Open Pvp-Daylies und normale Daylies

-Neues Schlachtfeld : "Am Rande des MS"
-10 vs. 10
- 4 Basen in jeweils 4 verschiedenen Ecken, 2 Horde 2 allianz
- Alle starten im Süden ( 1. horde : weit südwestlich, allianz 1 : südwestlich 2. Horde südöstlich, 2. Allianz weit südöstlich
-Im Norden eine Festung, die mit Allianz und Horde zunächst zusammen aufgebrochen werden muss
- In der Festung können sich Allianz und Horde bekämpfen
-Ziel : Ein Spieler der Horde oder der Allianz muss den Trohn im Inneren erklimmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß noch xD


----------



## HappyChaos (12. August 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Und dass nach wie vor WoW die meisten Spieler hat (Zahl steigend) zeigt doch, dass Blizzard mit dem "Casual-freundlich-sein" Erfolg hat. Überlegt einfach, ob Blizz an eurem Unmut über WoW Schuld ist, oder ob ihr selbst einfach nur nen Grund zum Motzen sucht.


Wo steht denn,dass sie Spielerzahlen steigen?Hat Blizz im letzten halben Jahr,seit dem Stand von 11Mio.,denn schon mal mit neuen Spielerzahlen rausgerückt,von denen ich nichts mitgekriegt hab?


----------



## yves1993 (12. August 2009)

Hexenmeister: Der Dämonische Zirkel entfernt nun ebenfalls Betäubungseffekte.
                      Die Glyphe für den Dämonischen Zirkel wurde entfernt und dem Talent ''Meister der Beschwörung'', welches komplett überarbeitet wurde, hinzugefügt.
                      ''Meister der Beschwörung'' : Verringert die Zauberzeit eures nächsten Dämonen um 3/6 Sekunden, die Zauberzeit vom Dämonischen Zirkel um 0,2/0,5 sec. Erhöht ausserdem die Teleportreichweite um 3/ 6 Meter und verringert die Abklingzeit um zusätzliche 3/6 Sekunden.

                     Neues Zerstörungstalent: Imlosion. Löst euren aktuellen Netherschutz auf, um Euch sofort um 10% Eurer maximalen Gesundheit zu heilen. 20 Sekunden Abklingzeit. (Talent setzt Netherschutz voraus)
                     Neues Zerstörungsntalent: Rache der Zauberer: Jedes Mal, wenn einer eurer Zerstörungszauber unterbrochen wird, wird der Angreifer für die gleiche Zeit entwaffnet/ zum Schweigen gebracht. (30 Sekunden innere Abklingzeit)


Naja alles was mir atm einfällt^^
Die beiden Destrutalente sind nur Wunschdenken....klar op^^

Edit: Hotfixes aufgespielt :3


----------



## Laxera (12. August 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Content zu leicht ist mittlerweile, und dass man wieder Questreihen einfügen sollte, um Raidinis betreten zu dürfen.
> Aber manche übertreiben auch ein bisschen arg.



nein nein nein (zumindest zu diesen nervigen questreihen - ich meine karazhan war ja ok, aber BT war einfach nur ein scheiß und viel zu lange!)

auch nein nein und nochmals nein zur wiederbelebung der 40 man schlachtzüge! (alles auf 10er in fertig) - die kann man kaum zusammen halten ohne das mehr zeit verloren geht als das ganze wert ist (mit der zeit die das organisieren von einem solchen kostet führe ein ein gewinnbringendes nebengewerbe und freue mich über das auto (BMW 3er oder besser) das ich mir damit kaufen kann - nicht das ich im moment irgendwas davon mache (bin mit wow fertig - 3 Jahre, mit raiden, pvp und mehrere charas hoch ziehen sind genug. ich habe große hoffnungen auf AION vor allem wegen Grafik und so, und weil man überall (ausser in festungen vom feind, wegen schutzschild) fliegen kann etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja zu den notes sag ich nur:

das 5000er Reiten (skill 375) kostet nur noch 2000 Gold (das währe mal echt erfreulich - ich meine etwas spielzeit hat mein ACC noch...dann würde ich vll noch ein wenig spielen, vll auch wieder spass haben, denn mit 60er mount rum zu düsen ist nicht das wahre, wenn man mal das schnelle mount hatte (mit meiner kräuterkunde priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: wer AION mit WAR und AOC (dieses game schien laut berichten ja ein einziger bug gewesen zu sein) vergleichen ist falsch, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Shrukan (12. August 2009)

Mit Patch 3.3 gibt es Gildenhäuser.
Man kann in der Halle des Sprachflusses mit der anderen Fraktion kommunizieren.
Das alte PvP-Rang-System wird eingeführt.


----------



## Maine- (12. August 2009)

4.9.0 

nachdem die katzen und bären neue skins bekamen ist es nun auch für eulen und bäume soweit .

die wassergestalt wurde umgenannt in schwimmendes hackfleisch . 

nachdem wir arge probleme hatten wie es mit dem todesritter im balance weitergeht haben wir nun entschlossen ihn ganz aus den spiel zu nehmen . jedem spieler der einen todesritter besessen hat werden jedoch 10 gold und 1 schokoladenkuchen erstattet . 

zahlreiche berufe wurden wieder aufgewertet 

ringverzauberung kopfverzauberung usw. 

desweiteren kam ein neuer titel ins spiel . der gimp .. nur spieler die mit lichking angefangen haben erhalten diesen ehrenwerten titel . 

sowei der titel ebay char den man nach der quest um "der gimp" gemacht hat erhält man nun auch diesen titel ..

alle chinesen wurden nun aus World of Warcraft verbannt .

Der kundenservice ließ bei uns zu wünschen übrig . daher haben wir nun alle mitarbeiter entlassen . wir bieten nun stattdessen auf unserer website . www.wow-europe.com einen Gm account für nur 20euro an . 

Arenasesion 13 startet mit dem kommenden patch .


----------



## starfither (12. August 2009)

-hogger wird zu einem weltboss und drobt für jedem im raid einen zul tiger

-das alte pvp system kehrt zurück mit mehr rängen 

-arena wird abgeschafft

-abhärtung wird abgeschafft

-dmgmeter addon ist illigal und führt zu bann 

-azeroth raidinstanz jetzt auch heroisch betrettbar mit neuen bossen und neue items

-frostdrache für jeden nach eine questreihe erreichbar

-epics werden seltener

-alle instanzen werden kürzer aber dafür die gegner um einiges schwerer




joa das sind meine träume wo in so einer patchnotiz stehen sollten 80% davon wird ein traum bleiben andere werden dafür bestimmt kommen!!!!bzw angekündigt


----------



## Salamana (12. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Patch 3.3
> 
> *Todesritter*
> 
> ...




Also ehrlich ....das sind die typischen PvP noobs die nichts am BG/ARENA reißen und num rumheulen über eine klasse die (von mir persönlich aus) gut balanciert wurde....ich mein...jeder hatt seine eigene Fähigkeiten und Stärken...also heul nich rum weil du 1 mal am BG durch nen Dk gekillt wurde...

"Whine" ich wurde von nem dk am BG gekillt."whine"       "Whine" Dk ist so imba und ich so schwach" 

wer mit seiner klasse spielen kann wird wissen das der DK im grundegenommen schwach wie eine Bohne ist


mfg (sorry wenn er zu aggresiv herkommt der post)


----------



## Cooko (12. August 2009)

akkarinn schrieb:


> Patch 3.3
> Priester:
> Schattenpriester bekommen einen instant Frostzauber der sie NICHT selber verletzt sondern dismal nur den Gegner
> das Talent Innerer FOkus wurde so bearbeitet das der Zauber der nach dem benutzen von innerer Fokus gecastet  ein instant wird die abklingzeit von Psychischer eschrei wurde auf 20 sec herabgesetzt
> ...



JAHMANNN linz
das wollt hörn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich anstatt blackout  liebe rfür nen single target fear mit vlt auch noma 20s abklingzeit und evtl 3s dauer wäre,
das würde einfahc helfen mal von diesen verfickten meeles wegzukommen -.-
ausserdem
patch xyz 
schattenpriester haben nun den zauber "schwarzer nether", einen instant mit einer 45sekündigen abklingzeit , der den gegner 20meter nacht hinten teleportiet....

buff shadows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (12. August 2009)

starfither schrieb:


> -hogger wird zu einem weltboss und drobt für jedem im raid einen zul tiger
> hirnlos..
> -das alte pvp system kehrt zurück mit mehr rängen
> naja, mir solls recht sein
> ...


ich kann nix, bin casual gamer und will alles haben post


----------



## Salamana (12. August 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> ich kann nix, bin casual gamer und will alles haben post




hihi danke endlich mal einer der so denkt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/sign


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. August 2009)

*Patch 4.3*

Die Wartungsarbeiten dauern voraussichtlich 3 Wochen, sie erhalten rechtzeitig eine eMail. Vielleicht.

*Todesritter*
Die Klasse "Todesritter" wurde aufgrund völliger Sinnlosigkeit aus dem Spiel entfernt.

*Paladin*
Die Fähigkeit "Gottesschild" wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt.
Paladine können von anderen Spielern per Rechtsklick mit einer "Bubble" belegt werden, die den zugefügten Schaden auf den Paladin um 200% erhöht und die Benutzung des Ruhesteins für 10 Minuten unmöglich macht.

*Jäger*
Jäger können fortan keine Fernkampfwaffen mehr tragen.
Der Begleiter kann gelegentlich explodieren und fügt seinem Herrchen/Frauchen erheblichen Schaden zu.

*Schamane*
Schamanen können über ihre Totems stolpern. Sollte dies geschehen, wird das Totem zerstört und der Schamane 5 Sekunden benommen.

*Allgemein*
Abzeichen und Embleme wurden aufgrund völliger Sinnlosigkeit aus dem Spiel entfernt.
Jeder Charakter, der die Stufe 80 erreicht, bekommt das jeweils zu der Zeit beste Equipment.
Es wird keine Differenzierung mehr zwischen PvE- und PvP-Equipment geben.
Spieler mit mehr als 4 Sonderzeichen im Namen werden fürstlich belohnt !

*ACHTUNG: Cheaten ist nun gegen eine geringe Gebühr erlaubt.*


----------



## lovechia (12. August 2009)

[sub][sup]*Patch 4.0.3 Aufstieg der Hochgeborenen* (pre-Patch zur nächsten Erweiterung)

Der Fall der Eiskronenzitadelle fördert eine Bedrohung zu Tage, die seit zehn tausenden von Jahren vergessen ward: Die Königin der ehemaligen Hochgeborenen und nun Naga: Königin Azshara. 
Die rachelüsternde Königin der Naga hat nun ihre Präsenz und Existenz offiziell gemacht, und will ihrem Volk wieder den rechtmäßigen Platz in dieser Welt verschaffen.. *
*

*Allgemein*

Die Talentpunkte aller Spieler wurden zurückgesetzt. Es besteht nun Zugang zu den neuen Talenten in ihren jeweiligen Bäumen; das schließt die 61-Punkt-Talente mit ein. Für alle Klassen wurden einige neue Zauber und Fähigkeiten hinzugefügt. Um die neuen Zauber und Fähigkeiten zu erlernen, muss ein Lehrer der jeweiligen Klasse aufgesucht werden.

In der flüsternden Schlucht in Winterquell wurde eine neue Sub-Zone hinzugefügt, der Teufelsgebirgszug.
In dem Gebirge wurden in letzter Zeit dämonische Energien laut, doch es gibt anscheinend keinen Weg dorthin.. Oder doch?

Die ehemalige Wächterin des gefallenen Verräters Illidan, Maiev Schattensang ist zurückgekehrt nach Darnassus. 
Doch nicht alle feiern sie wie eine Heldin; in der Ratsversammlung der Schwesternschaft der Elune verkündet Tyrande Whisperwind der Warden den Aufstieg der Hochgeborenen.
Maiev und einige Warden der Nachtelfen machen sich auf den Weg nach Azshara, wo sie die Hafenstadt Nendis in der Nordwestlichen Küste wiederaufbauen.

Die Dunkelspeer Trolle der Horde haben die Echo-Inseln wiedererlangt, und bauen nun auf den Inseln ihre eigene Hauptstadt.

Das Gilden Housing hält Einzug in Azeroth!
Dafür wurden am Hafen von Sturmwind für die Allianz, und im Tal der Ehre von Orgrimmar für die Horde instanzierte Gebiete implementiert.
Für eine Gebühr von 20.000 Gold kann der Gildenmeister einer Gilde den Zugang zu ihrem eigenen Gilden Bereich freischalten.
Am Ende des Gildenbereichs ist ausserdem ein noch geschlossener Ausgang sichtbar!

Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche wurden einem kompletten Update der World of Warcraft Engine unterworfen!
Die Kontinente sind nun auf dem grafischen Zustand wie Nordend.
Es ist nun möglich, Flugreittiere in der ganzen Welt zu benutzen!
Es ist jedoch nicht möglich über die Kontinente zu fliegen, da die Erschöpfung euch schnell töten wird. (Die einzige Ausnahme ist der Flug nach und von Teldrassil aus)
Ausserdem wird man gezwungen sein abzusteigen, wenn man in eine feindliche Hauptstadt der gegnerischen Fraktion fliegt.

In den Höhlen der Zeit sind 2 neue Eingänge sichtbar.

Zauberwiderstand verringert nun auch den erlittenen Schaden von dieser Art von Zauber.[/size][sub] 
[/sub] 
*PvP*

[sub]Ein neues Schlachtfeld wurde hinzugefügt: Der Azshara Krater.[/sub]


*Berufe*

[sub]Neue Berufe: Holzfällen und Holzverarbeitung können nun bis zu 450 erlernt werden.
Es wurden abbaubare Bäume in sämtlichen Gebieten der Welt hinzugefügt.[/sub]


----------



## ersoichso (12. August 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Man kann in der Halle des Sprachflusses mit der anderen Fraktion kommunizieren.



eine schoene idee,meiner meinung waere eine umsetzung zuspaet,wozu das ganze wenn man eh ob PVE oder PVP server ein char der jeweiligen anderen fraktion auf dem gleichen server haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das alte PvP-Rang-System wird eingeführt.



back-time  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ ueber mir sehr schoen ,teldrassil und die blutelfen inseln bitte befliegbar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. August 2009)

Nice Notes, will mehr lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXHardboyxX (12. August 2009)

PATCHNOTES : Patch 3.5.9482

- Die Eiskronenzitadelle ist nun betretbar



- Alle Bösse der Nordendschlachtzüge bekommen 30% Mehr Leben.15%Mehr Schaden und fast jeder Boss bekommt bis zu 3 Neue Phasen

- Die Schlacht der Alten Götter wurde hinzugefügt! : In dieser Schlacht wird die Karte (Östliche Pestländer und Westliche Pestländer) Teilweise ausgebaut und 6 Königreiche augebaut die immer betretbar sind... Horde und Allianz sehen die Alten Götter ihrer Rasse und kriegen es hier in einer richtigen Schlacht um die Ohren (Bis zu 1000 Spieler) Die jeweilige Fraktion hat die auswahl das Königreich zu zerstören oder es zu erobern!... Da jedes Königreich andere Händler sowie andere Buffs hat! Außerdem wurden zu dieser Schlacht 10 Ränge mit bis zu 19 Erfolge und 4 Titel hinzugefügt  ( Titel:  Hüter Der Götter,Lichtbringer,Der Alten Götter  ( Extra Titel : Von den Göttern) ) 

- Einmal Pro Monat (Zufalls Tag) Greift die am weiteste Truppe Der Schlacht der Alten Götter vor und greift einer der 3 Städte der Jeweiligen Fraktion an  z.b. Horde mit führung von 5 Königreichen der Alten Götter Greift am 25.06. Sturmwind an

- Die Questreihe : Arthas Rückkehr  wurde hinzugefügt die Quest ist die Reihe für Die Neue Legendere Waffe (32Quests)

- Die Instanz auslastungs Server wurden (STARK) Erhöht 

- Todesritter haben jetzt die Neue Fertigkeit ... auf einen Ghrul für 35Sek. zu reiten (100%) und bestimmte fähigkeiten zu benutzten

- Die Paladine bekommen nun neu designte Streitrösser 

- Die Krieger bekommen jetzt die Fähigkeit  "Todesruf" Die die Angriffskraft um 275 Erhöht und die Lebensenergie um 815 Erhöht


- Das Tier 10 Set (Der Eisigen Kämpfer) und das Season 8 Set (Toderfüllter) sind nun freigeschaltet und bei jeden Klassen Lehrer zu erwerben

- Mehrere Flugrouten wurden hinzugefügt

- Das Argentumtunier hat einen Neuen Rang  Nach Champion kommt jetzt für 250 Champion Marken Der Titel so wie der Erfolg "Argentumritter" hinzugefügt


----------



## Satarion (12. August 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> *Schamane*
> Schamanen können über ihre Totems stolpern. Sollte dies geschehen, wird das Totem zerstört und der Schamane 5 Sekunden benommen.



lol


----------



## Topfkopf (12. August 2009)

in einer weit weit entfernten Zukunft:

Patch 163.8:
-Das maximallvl wurde auf 3950 erhöht.
-Die klasse "Ultraroxxorhyperimbaklasse" Wurde nun zum dritten mal gebufft um all den kleinen whinern entgegen zu kommen.
-Die instanz "Heartz Fier" heißt nun korrekt "Hartz 27".
-Der Raidboss: Schohmaker" startet nun nicht mehr auf der Pole position und enraged auch nicht mehr auf der Zielgeraden.
-Um unseren großen Weltenimperator Zam zu ehren wurde einer neue Instanz namens "Buffedhome" eingeführt deren unbesiegbarer Boss mit 99999911199k life "Zam der Herrliche" heißt. Sollte dieser Boss gelegt werden droppt für alle schlachtzugmitglieder ein Befehl zur sofortigen Selbsthinrichtung im RL da ihr den Herrlichen Zam töten wolltet.
-Die Firma Blizzard-Windows heißt nun Zamzard-Win-for-Zam.
-Es wurde der Erfolg "Wir alle lieben Weltenimperator Zam" eingeführt, den man erhält wenn man alle 15 minuten ausloggt um dem allmächtigem Zam zu huldigen.
-Die Klasse Todesritter die vor 5 Jahren im Jahre 2013 rausgepatcht wurde wird wieder eingeführt, allerdings braucht man zum spielen einen neuralen imperialen Spielcode.
-Die neue Fraktion Taliban (basierend auf der 2. stärksten Weltmacht Talibankreiskontinente) wird ins Spiel eingeführt.
Folgende Klassen wurden dafür eingeführt: 
Der Bomber: Eine Klasse mit sehr starken AoE fähigkeiten, stirbt nach benutzung der attacke "Bombengurt".
Der Scharfschütze: Eine Jägerähnliche Klasse nur ohne Pet und kann nur Stoff tragen.
Der Osama: Eine schurkenähnliche Klasse die eine Spezielfähigkeit namens "Tunnelbuddler" besitzt, ohne jegliche Angriffsskills.

Zamzard-Win-for-Zam wünscht euch noch einen schönen imperialen Tag

Geheiligt sei Welten Imperator Zam!


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. August 2009)

Salamana schrieb:


> Also ehrlich ....das sind die typischen PvP noobs die nichts am BG/ARENA reißen und num rumheulen über eine klasse die (von mir persönlich aus) gut balanciert wurde....ich mein...jeder hatt seine eigene Fähigkeiten und Stärken...also heul nich rum weil du 1 mal am BG durch nen Dk gekillt wurde...
> 
> "Whine" ich wurde von nem dk am BG gekillt."whine"       "Whine" Dk ist so imba und ich so schwach"
> 
> ...



Hm ja wollte es eigentlich nur n bisschen übertreiben^^

Außerdem wollte ich nicht damit sagen das DKs OP sind oder Ähnliches.


Hätte auch sagen können Priester ekommen Zweihandstreitkolben etc^^


----------



## teroa (12. August 2009)

patch 5,4 wow wird wieder zu dem gepatch was es groß gemacht hat....
90% PVE    10%PVP

die schlachtzüge werden wieder auf 40 mann angehoben
der DK wird wieder aus dem spiel entfernt
Die Klassen werden wieder zu dem was sie waren,
Arena wird entfernt (juhu endlich wieder klassenbalance)

also im grunde alles was auf dem stand von 1.12 war----


----------



## Arcanda (12. August 2009)

Xarithas schrieb:


> Jop, Aion wird wohl ähnlich wie WAR, sprich, es wird auch Blizz nich gefährlich werden.
> Allerdings versteh ich auch nicht, warum die MMOs alle versuchen, WoW zu verdrängen... Das müssen sie doch gar nicht, sie müssen einfach nur genug Geld einspielen.
> Ich freue mich schon sehr auf SWTOR, glaube auch, dass es gut wird, aber glaube NICHT, dass es WoW verdrängen wird, aber das muss es meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht. Ich freue mich auf eine neue Community, die nett und freundlich und hilfsbereit ist (wie zu Beginn jeden MMOs, ja auch bei Beginn von WoW) und einfach auf ein (wahrscheinlich) tolles Star Wars MMO.
> Diesen Anspruch, "Das Spiel wird WoW endlich den Garaus machen", finde ich dämlich, muss doch überhaupt nich sein. WoW war immer gut und ist es auch heute, auch wenn es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr so ist wie früher. Aber muss das so sein? Vlt. zockt ihr einfach alle nur zu viel und habt deshalb nichts zu tun.
> ...




Meine Worte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten WoW Spieler sind Casuals. Wenn man WoW so richtig HARDCOREROXXORSCHWÄÄÄÄR machen würde dann würden die Spielerzahlen drastisch nach unten fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das wollen leider einige Schwachmaten nicht verstehen.


Edit:

Patch 3.3

- Im PVP wird das Rangsystem wieder eingeführt.
- Die Arenen werden weggepatcht.

Meine Meinung ^^


----------



## Slaargh (12. August 2009)

Patch 3.3.1

Arthas hat gewonnen, die Server werden heruntergefahren.

Kaufen Sie bitte unser nächstes MMO.

Ihr Blizzard-Team


----------



## FJKO (12. August 2009)

patch bla

-realmpools werden wieder gegründet weil sich die spieler aufregen das sie 1h+ aufs bg warten müssen(das ist meiner meinung eine besten sahcne die blizz gemacht hat und manche wollen sie los werden o.O)

-zudem wird ein neues schlaftfeld gegründet was für 1000man ausgelegt ist und nur alle 2 wochen verfügbar ist
bei diesem schlachtfeld ist jeder raus der stirbt. Die fraktion die alls letztes noch steht gewinnt.
Das schlachtfeld ist quassi wie eine arena aufgebaut nur größer ^^
sowas fände ich noch gut :>


----------



## regstar (12. August 2009)

Patch Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Absofort könnt ihr eure Grünen Sachen gegen hochwertiges Epic Zeug eintauschen. Dabei fallen keine Kosten an, und auch das besuchen von Instanzen ist nicht mehr möglich.

Die Golddroprate der Gegner wurde um 300% erhöht. 

Wipes werden aus dem Spiel entfernt.

Man beginnt seine Spielstufe nun mit Level 70. Ausserdem wurde die Erfahrung bis zur Stufe 80 um etwa 9 Level gekürzt.

Flugmounts können nun auf der alten Welt verwenden.

Sattelt man von einem Flugmount aus höherer Entfernung ab, so öffnet sich ein Fallschirm.

Die Energiekosten für Dolchfächer beim Schurke wurde auf 0 gesenkt. Ausserdem wurde der Schaden um 100% gesteigert. Der Schaden der kritischen Treffer wurden um 100% erhöht.

Nachtelfenrassenfähigkeit verschwinden kann nun alle 30 Sek genutzt werden. Ausserdem kann man sich in diesem Modus bewegen. Laufgeschwindigkeit wird um 200% angehoben, und man bekommt den positiven Buff: Renn Feigling, der euch Immun gegen Flächenschaden und Endeckungen macht.

Fliegen und Reiten sind nun eine Grundfähigkeit, und müssen nicht mehr erlernt werden.

Der Paladin kann nun 2 Einhandwaffen tregen, sowie 2 Zweihandwaffen. 

Paladin Bubble wird nun mit dem Homestone verknüpft.

Der Priester bekommt einen neuen Flächenzauber, der alle Paladine im Umkreis von 100 Meter ihren Homestone nutzen lassen. Dieser Effekt kann nicht abgebrochen werden. Der Cooldown wird sofort beendet, wenn sich ein Paladin im Umkreis von 100 Meter befindet.

Jeden Tag gibt es einen Global Disconnect um kosten zu sparen. Dieser hällt etwa 2 Stunden an. Dieser GDC wird in der Hauptspielzeit durchgeführt, wenn sich viele Leute in Raids befinden.

Neue Zustimmung für die Spieler wird aufgerufen: Ihr erklärt euch einverstanden das Blizzard sämtliche Teamspeak Gespräche abhören darf. Dies geschieht natürlich nur aus Qualitätskontrolle!

Blizzard blendet Werbung wärend des Spiels ein, und an einigen Säulen werden Werbetafeln gepatched. 

Das Service Sorgentelefon für 20 Euro pro Anruf wird eingeführt. 

Blizzard führt einen kostenpflichtigen Ingame Itemshop ein. Dort kann man Ausgeruhtstatus kaufen, spezielle Waffen, Kostüme, Haare, oder andere nutzlose Dinge.

Es wird kein Housing geben!

WoW lässt sich von Guild Wars inspirieren und fügt NPCs ein, die für Gold einen Raid bilden. So kann man alleine Raidinstanzen betreten!

Das sollte erstmal reichen =)

Gruß

P.S. Sollten Rechtschreibfehler in diesem Text sein, könnt ihr gerne an meinen Kummerkasten mailen. Natürlich werden sämtliche anliegen eingesehen und ausgewertet. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Racheniem (12. August 2009)

-zudem wird ein neues schlaftfeld gegründet was für 1000man ausgelegt ist und nur alle 2 wochen verfügbar ist
bei diesem schlachtfeld ist jeder raus der stirbt. Die fraktion die alls letztes noch steht gewinnt.
Das schlachtfeld ist quassi wie eine arena aufgebaut nur größer ^^
sowas fände ich noch gut :>


besonders weil 1000 chars auf einem fleck die computer so top mitmachen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

Neue Azeroth inis werden hinzugefügt:
Holzschlundfeste in azhara 
Uldum in Tanaris 

Außerdem ist der Eingang zum Smaragdsanktum im Wyrmruhtempel geöffnet

ansonsten gefällt mir wow so wie es ist =D


----------



## Dragonique (12. August 2009)

Ich glaub, das einzige was sie für mich einpatchen könnten, was mich freuen würde: schamanen können nun auch Wasserwandeln wirken, wenn sie auf dem Mount sitzen.

Aber was wahrscheinlich eintreten wird: "super" neue instanzen, in denen man auf ein blödes Mount muss und 3 von fünf neue Knöpfe drücken muss um den Imbaboss darin zu legen. Die anderen zwei Knöpfe dienen der /"say funktion. Ihr Inhalt ist: "wuhu ich bin zu doof, meine Klasse zu spiele, will aber trotzdem T(n+1) und diese Funktion hilft mir dabei". Der andere Knopf lässt einen "Blizzard ermöglicht es mir, mit einem IQ von Zimmertemperatur zu spielen" sagen.

 Im nächsten Wow-teil fliegen dann alle auf Raumschiffen durchs All und suchen Meister Yoda, der einem schließlich sagt: "gar nicht viel du zu lernen hast, junger Todesritter!"


----------



## Sevantes (12. August 2009)

Patch 3.X:

- *Würfeln*: Pro 1000 Erfolgspunkte steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit um 1%, auf das Würfeln auf imba Waffen, damit nicht wieder der 8. Twink eines No-RL-Helden in blau diese bekommt.

- neue Verzauberungen mit Stärke werden hinzugefügt. Diese droppen in Ulduar.
- neue Pläne für eine "Brustplatte der superheftig uralten Könige" wird eingefügt (unendlich teuer, aber machbar^^)
- Waffenschmiede freuen sich über neue Pläne (und damit Sinn) für imba Waffen. Diese Pläne droppen nur in Ulduar (unendlich teuer, aber machbar^^).

-aus dem Aprilscherz wird ernst: *"Pimp my Pony" wird eingeführt:* 
                                             Schmiede können Steigbügel herstellen, die das jeweilige Reittier direkt um 10% beschleunigen. Natürlich nicht als Schmuckstück, sondern direkt.
                                             Lederer stellen schicke Sattel her.                                             
                                             Verzauberer spezialisieren sich auf das Umfärben von Reittieren
                                             Schneider stellen schicke Pferdedecken her
                                             etc....

hab ich schon die Sache mit dem Würfeln erwähnt? ^^


----------



## Caramba3008 (12. August 2009)

Und wieder mal ein Thread der zu 80% geflamet wird. Wenn dieses Spiel euch nervt dann kündigt euren Account und lasst die in Ruhe die dieses Spiel gut finden.  Spielt Aion, WAR, HdRO, Mühle, Dame oder packt euren C64 wieder aus. Ist ja echt nervig das so viele Leute immer nen Mist in ernst gemeinte Threads schreiben anstatt Ihre Zeit mit besseren Dingen zu vertreiben. Ganz ehrlich die Leute die WOW gut finden interessiert eure Meinung und geflame in keinster Weise......

BTT:
- Die Eiskronenzitadelle eröffnet Ihre Pforten
- Um den Raidzugang freizuspielen müssen eineige Prequests in der neuen 5 Hero Instanz sowie im Gebiet Nordend erledigt werden
- Frostmourne droppt nicht bei Arthas und wird auch nicht verfügbar sein
- Die neue Raidinstanz ist in der 10,25 und 40 Mann Version verfügbar
- Horde und Allianz können in der 40 Mann Version einen gemeinsamen Raid erstellen da Arthas ein Gegner der Allianz und Horde ist, hierfür wird ein extra Such und Kommunikations system eingeführt
- Neues Flugmount (Skelettdrache) droppt zu einer geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit im neuen Schlachtzug
- Die Instanzserver werden erweitert
- Es werden 2 Classicserver eingeführt für Spieler die Classic bevorzugen
- Es werden 2 BC Server eingeführt für die Spieler die BC bevorzugen
- Die Itemlevel in Naxxramas werden an die Hero Version von PDC angepasst 

Mehr fällt mir auch grad nicht ein


----------



## Polysorbate (12. August 2009)

Patch 3.x Wow Classic

-Blizzard führt einen Classic Server ein.(Damit das ewige geheule aufhört)
-Max lvl Stufe 60
-reiten ab lvl 40
-alle Bosse werden um 40% schwerer
-CHars können Twinks kein Gold mehr schicken
-alle Gegenstände sind Seelengebunden
-Tägliche Quest, werden mit max 13 Silber belohnt
-Raid instanzen können nur alle 2 WOchen betreten werden
 zum betreten ist ein PreQuest nötig, welches aus mindesten 40 einzelnen Quests bestehen.
-Der benötigte Zeitaufwand, für diese QUests, darf 2Monate, nicht unterschreiten.
-Droppraten werden, für alle Gegenstände, auf 3% gesenkt/erhöht
-wer den Handelschannel zum dummen rum labern nutz, bekommt nen 24std Bann.
-auf diesen Server muss bei lvl 1 gestaret werden, Charaktertransfer ist nicht möglich.
-wird ein CHar auf diesem Server erstellt, werden automatisch und ohne Warnung, Charaktere auf anderen Realms gelöscht
-DIe täglich, mögliche SPielzeit, wird auf 4Std reduziert


Patch 3x WOTLK

-Einführung eines 40 Mann Schlachtzugs
-DK´s können bleiben, wieso sollte er auch weg, alle die er stört, sind auf oben genannten Server
-Pala darf seine ANgsblase behalten (ich spiele keine der Klassen)
-Überarbeitung der BG´s. BG´s starten nur, wenn beide Fraktionen die selbe SPieler Anzahl haben
-von mir aus PVP Ränge(wers braucht)

Fix, auch hier wird die Schwierigkeit gesteigert


Patch 3.x alle

-SPieler müssen ihren Forum Namen mit ihrem WOW acc verknüpfen
-Somit ist es möglich, zu kontrollieren, das die Leute, die Drohen (ich höre auf,scheiß Blizz ect.) ihren acc auch wirklich kündigen
-Leute die keinen wow acc haben, können das wow Forum, nicht mehr nutzen

Man könnte sicherlich ewig so weiter machen.
Wenn man hier im Forum so liest, stellt man fest,das es meist immer die selben Leute sind die jammern.
Es ist halt nicht möglich, es 11Mio acc besitzern recht zu machen.WIe auch
Wenn mich was stört, dann lasse ich es sein.Das ist wie im RL.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag
Mfg


----------



## Aitaro (12. August 2009)

4.x.x

Auf wunsch vieler Spieler wurden 2 Classic Realms eröffnet (PVP/PVE) die den Stand von 1.12 haben. 

4.3.x

Die Classic Realms wurden wieder geschlossen da zuviele Spieler wieder gegangen sind nachdem Sie den vorhanden Content auf Farm status haben.

OT: klar würden sich viele übern classic realm freuen (ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber wie lange? .. irgendwann hat jeder dann sein t3 und dann? dann wärt ihr am selben punkt wie jetzt und würdet rummeckern das es keine herausforderung mehr gibt..


----------



## Kazark (12. August 2009)

Schnüffelstück schrieb:


> Welche sinnvollen/freien Dinge denkt sich Blizzard noch aus?




- Ihr könnt nun zur anderen Fraktion Wechseln ohne die Rasse wechseln zu müssen. Es ist nun möglich, über speziele Questreihen und Sammeln von Rohstoffen für die Gegnerische Fraktion den Ruf bei diesen zu verbessern. So ist es euch z.b Möglich als Mensch oder Gnom Ruf für z.b Ogrimmar zu sammeln. Dies verschlechtert gleichzeitig den Ruf bei euerer aktuellen Fraktion. Dies könnt ihr sollange tun bis ihr Ehrfürchtig bei Ogrimmar seid aber euere eigene Fraktion euch nun hasst und den Zugang zu den Städten verwehrt. Sobald ihr den Ruf NEUTRAL bei der Gegnerischen Fraktion erreicht habt könnt ihr mit den Spielern dieser Fraktion sprechen. Gleichzeitig wird niemand mehr mit euch reden aus der vorhergehenden Fraktion. Eine Quest kann nun den Fraktionswechsel endgültig anschliessen.

Juhuu ... Gnome Schurke, geheimagent und Hordler ^^ Freue mich schon auf den ersten Tauren Krieger in Sturmwind.


----------



## Severos (12. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Patch 3.x "Back to the roots"
> 
> Die Realmpools wurden für die Schlachtfelder "Arathibecken", "Kriegshymnenschlucht" und "Auge des Sturms" aufgelöst, dies soll zu einer erneuten Stammgruppenbildung führen.
> *
> ...



Hahahahahahhaha.
Ich hab fast gelacht, weil du so einen genialen Humor hast.
/ironie off
Da ist wohl jemand vom "Pudel" angekackt worden..


----------



## Kazark (12. August 2009)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> -Leute die keinen wow acc haben, können das wow Forum, nicht mehr nutzen



man konnte sich noch nie ohne aktiven wow account ins Forum einlogen. Mit welchen Zugangsdaten logst du dich den bitte ins wow forum ein?


----------



## Arcanda (12. August 2009)

Caramba3008 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein Thread der zu 80% geflamet wird. Wenn dieses Spiel euch nervt dann kündigt euren Account und lasst die in Ruhe die dieses Spiel gut finden.  Spielt Aion, WAR, HdRO, Mühle, Dame oder packt euren C64 wieder aus. Ist ja echt nervig das so viele Leute immer nen Mist in ernst gemeinte Threads schreiben anstatt Ihre Zeit mit besseren Dingen zu vertreiben. Ganz ehrlich die Leute die WOW gut finden interessiert eure Meinung und geflame in keinster Weise......
> 
> BTT:
> - Die Eiskronenzitadelle eröffnet Ihre Pforten
> ...



Der wahrscheinlich sinnvollste Post in diesem Thread.


----------



## Polysorbate (12. August 2009)

@ Kazark, sorry, hab ich evtl falsch ausgedrückt.
Es bezog sich auf dieses Forum hier


----------



## Skum (12. August 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Zwerge konnten auch Paladine werden und du hast vergessen das es DKs
> damals auch nicht gab
> 
> 
> ...



könnten trolle nicht auch von anfang an shamys? oder ihre ich mich da ich erinere mich zumindest wie ich auf level 10 mit einem troll shamy gequestet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0b1b! (12. August 2009)

Patch 4.1:

-Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen Schlachtzugsinstanzen wurde runtergesetzt, die Lebenspunkte der Gegner und Bosse halbiert, sowie der Schaden  runtergesetzt .

-Es werden die Embleme der Boons eingeführt, jeder Boss in einer heroischen Instanz lässt jeweils 4 fallen.
 Die Embleme können gegen alle anderen Embleme eingelöst werden, um es jedem Spieler möglich zu machen die neusten Rüstungen zu tragen.

-Schurken können nun Zweihandstreitkolben tragen.

-Reiten ist nun ab Stufe 10 verfügbar, die Preise wurden entfernt und die Fähigkeit kann kostenlos beim Lehrer erlernt werden.

-Schnelles Reiten ist nun ab Stufe 20 verfügbar, die Preise wurden ebenfalls entfernt.

-Fliegen ist nun ab Stufe 40 verfügbar.

-Die benötigten Erfahrungspunkte für einen Levelanstieg wurden halbiert.

-Es werden neue Accountgebundene-Rüstungs-sets eingeführt, diese können beim Händler für Embleme eingetauscht werden.
 (2) Setboni: Erhöht den Erfahrungspunktegewinn um 20%.
 (4) Setboni: Erhöht alle Werte um 50%.

-Eine neue Heldenklasse wurde ins Spiel eingeführt.
 Diese Klasse hat weder Mana,Energie,Runenmacht noch Wut, sie kann all ihre Fähigkeiten ohne Abklingzeit und einfach sofort wirken.
 Sie startet mit Level 90, mit einem extra angefertigten legendären Rüstungsset, mit 100.000 Gold , einem 300%-Flugtier, und einem 100%-Pferd.

-Neue Level 90 Spieler werden sofort mit epischen Gegenständen belohnt.
 Diese wird man mit Level 90 im Briefkasten vorfinden.

-Die Abklingzeit des Ruhesteins wurde vollständig entfernt.

-Gegenstände die bei einem Bosskampf fallen gelassen wurden, können nun mit allen anderen Spielern der gleichen Fraktion gehandelt werden.

-Jede Klasse hat jetzt einen Manabalken, mit Ausnahme der neuen Heldenklasse.
 Der Energie/Wut/Runenmacht-Balken wurde vollständig entfernt um alle Klassen anzupassen.

-Jede Klasse kann jetzt Tanken/Healen und Schaden machen.

-Alle Klassen haben nun die gleichen Fertigkeiten , diese haben aber bei jeder Klasse andere Namen.


----------



## regstar (12. August 2009)

Also einige der Ideen sind doch mal cool !

Dieser Thread hat sich zu einem extremen Spass Thread entwickelt, und ist daher kein ernstzunehmender flame Thread. 



*Need Kollisionsabfrage in WoW !!!*


----------



## Arcanda (12. August 2009)

regstar schrieb:


> *Need Kollisionsabfrage in WoW !!!*



Das wäre der Untergang von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 3 Heal Palas im WS vorm Tunnel stellen und mit Beacon Todheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloymax (12. August 2009)

retri palas werden nicht von krit, waffenkunde, treffer, tempo, rüstungsdurschlag proftieren und sowieso keine kritchance haben.
das gameplay von jägern wird gescannt um idioten zu bannen.
der dk kriegt eine möglichkeit eine zusätzliche rune zu erwerben. er kriegt auch ein bisschen mehr respekt von den konservativen drecksäcken, die nicht einsehen dass er nicht mehr über OP ist


----------



## searinus (12. August 2009)

der schamane bekommt eine fluggestalt eine astralgestalt und einen kleinen dauerhaften diener der die heilung erleichtert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (12. August 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> NIEMALS!
> 
> Aion wird der kracher
> 
> ...



NEIN ES WIRD WIE WAR !!!


Aion is mist, wetten? muahaha


----------



## Silanas (12. August 2009)

Alo, ich wäre ja einmal für den Erfolgseintrag:

Einloggen ohne Probleme nach einer reibungsloser Wartung und Patches...

Aber ich schätze, das werden wir nicht erleben...

/snüff


----------



## Darkfire936 (12. August 2009)

Patch 3.3: Es werden zwei neue Realms eingeführt. Hellsream RP-PvE und Hyjal RP-PvP. Auf diesen Realms werden erhöhte Maßnahmen staatfinden um Spieler zu bannen die sich nicht angemessen für einen RP Server verhalten.
Es werden wieder die Ursprungsnamen von Städten und NPCs benutzt. z.B Undercity, Stormwind, Hellscream, Ironforge u.s.w
Es wird wieder das alte PvP Rängesystem eingeführt und die Arenen werden aufgrund von Balanceschwierigkeiten entfernt
Der Todesritter wird komplett aus dem Spiel entfernt.
Es wird das Schlachtfeld Aszharas Krater eingeführt. Es spielt sich ähnlich wie Alterac nur das auch Schiffe zum Einsatz kommen.
Die Eiskronenzitadelle wurde hinzugefügt. In ihr befinden sich mit Arthas ganze 19 Bosse. Es gibt nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad (25) und keine Hardmodes.
Um die Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten muss man Den Erfolg: Eiskrone: Das Letzte Ziel erungen haben. Im Schattengewölbe beginnt nun eine Questreihe die euch in die geheimsten und gefährlichsten Winkel Nordends schickt um so ein geheimnis von Arthas Menethil zu lösen. Solltet ihr die Questreihe abgeschlossen haben könnt ihr die Eiskronenzitadelle betreten
Das Legändere Schwert Frostmourne dropt nur bei dem Arthas Firstkill des Servers. Jede Klasse die Zweihandschwerter benutzen kann kann Frostmourne looten doch noch nicht benutzen. Das Schwert startet eine Questreihe um es zu reinigen. Wer diese Questreihe abschließt kann Frostmourne benutzen. Frostmourne wird mit steigendem Level ebenfalls stärker, sodass man es auch noch mit den nächsten Erweiterungen benutzen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2009)

Durch Cyber-technische vortschritte ist jetzt moeglich, und zwingend notwendig vor dem einloggen einen Int-Buff zu bekommen.


----------



## Exsus (12. August 2009)

*Alchemie: *
Neuer Trank: Leichtigkeit des Seins
- Spieler bekommen für eine gewisse Zeit Flügel verliehen.

*Allgemeines:*
- Spieler die bereits einen Level 80 Charakter besitzen, können nun vorgefertigte Twinks über das Account-Menü gegen echtes Geld kaufen.
- Spieler bekommen nun die Gelegenheit, bei einem Levelanstieg, die Charakterwerte (Stärke, Ausdauer, Intelligenz, ect...) selber zu verteilen.


----------



## Balimba (12. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Patch 3.4
> 
> -Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
> - Nordend wtf?
> ...




Juhu da lohnt es sich doch endlich mal WoW scho seit der ersten Beta zuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (12. August 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Patch 3.4
> 
> -Es wurden Classic Server eingefügt, die Euch glauben lassen wieder im Jahr 2006 zu sein.
> - Nordend wtf?
> ...





GAAANZ eindeutiger Need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2009)

3.3

ein händler ind orgrimmar und sturmwind ist aufgetaucht der euch für eine kleine gebür von 1gold ein t10 set mit dazugehörigen waffen anbietet


----------



## Held² (12. August 2009)

3.3

Dk

Der Schaden vom Frost Todesritter wird veringert da er zuviel Aggro macht und den DDs die Aggro immer klaut 

ach und Frostpräsenz wird auch noch generft  eine Patch ohne Frostpräsenz nerf was wäre das für eine Patch tztztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Held²


----------



## 64K (12. August 2009)

*Allgemein*
- Einführung von Schandtaten. Sie sind analog zu Heldentaten, jedoch ergeben sie einen Punktabzug.
  Eingeführte Schandtaten
   + Hindere einen Charakter unter Level 10 als Level 80er 2 Stunden am erreichen eines Questziels
- im jeweiligen Rassenstartgebiet wartet Mr. Levelbot, der betreffende Spieler gegen eine Gebühr von 2 Gold / 5 Gold /   10 Gold  auf Level 60 / 70 / 80 teleportiert. Die Quest ist optional, kann aber nicht rückgängig gemacht werden.
  Betroffene Spieler erhalten die Schandtat "Leveln ist so öde"
- Jede DPS Klasse erhält pro DPS Skillbaum ein Tier 1 Talent "+10 % DPS". 
  DPS only Klassen (3 DPS Skillbäume) machen daher 20 % mehr Schaden wie Klassen mit nur einem DPS Baum. 
  Krieger und Todesritter können aufgrund zweier DPS Bäume + 20 % mehr DPS Skillen, verursachen daher 10 %   
  mehr Schaden wie Druiden / Paladinen. Dies soll die Klassengerechtigkeit wieder einführen.


*Jäger:*
- Jäger erhalten ein neues skillbares Talent "die AFK-Shot-Rotation".  
  Jäger können durch dieses Talent im Raid AFK gehen ohne das es ausfällt
- Jäger erhalten einen kurzen 4. Talentbaum, den "Pet-Heal-Baum"

*Paladine:*
- neue Fertigkeit "Gottesschild extrem". Ein 2 Stunden Gottesschild, dass man frühstens 20 minuten nach Wirken 
abbrechen kann. Solange das "Gottesschild extrem" aktiviert ist ist der Spieler bewegungsunfähig, kann nicht handeln oder sonstige Tätigkeiten durchführen; außer chatten


*Magier:*
- neue Fertigkeit "more DPS". Recount wird fest in WoW eingebunden. Ist ein Hexenmeister in Recount vor einem Magier erhalten jene die Möglichkeit "more DPS" zu aktivieren. Sie erhöht den verursachten Schaden 30 Sekunden um 100 %. 5 Minuten Abklingzeit.


*Hexenmeister:*
- neue Fertigkeit "more DPS". Recount wird fest in WoW eingebunden. Ist ein Magier in Recount vor einem Hexenmeister erhalten jene die Möglichkeit "more DPS" zu aktivieren. Sie erhöht den verursachten Schaden 30 Sekunden um 100 %. 5 Minuten Abklingzeit.


*Berufe*
Der Chopper wird aufgrund Stylegründen durch eine Kutsche mit Esel ersetzt.


----------



## Doomsta (12. August 2009)

Schnüffelstück schrieb:


> Welche sinnvollen/freien Dinge denkt sich Blizzard noch aus? Nachdem schon die Fraktionsbeschränkungen gefallen sind, bin ich gespannt was noch kommen wird. Hier könnt ihr Eure fiktiven Patchnotes aufschreiben.
> 
> Patch 3.x.x
> 
> ...




Patch 4.x.x

Die WoW server werden aufgrund mangelnder Spielerzahlen, zu leichtem Content und der Firma Activision, welche unser Spiel ruiniert hat, herrunter gefahren.
Die verbleibenden 500.000-700.000 Spieler haben nun keine Beschäftigung mehr.
_Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten an einer Lösung._


----------



## Dragonique (12. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> der schamane bekommt eine fluggestalt eine astralgestalt und einen kleinen dauerhaften diener der die heilung erleichtert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...und wasserwandeln, ohne abzumounten!!!


----------



## Bulldoz (12. August 2009)

Patch 4.0 "Beginn des Wahnsinns"

- Im Bereich PvP wurden die Realmpools wieder entfernt, um serverinterne Kämpfe wieder zu ermöglichen.
- Die PvP Ränge wurden wieder eingeführt, Abhärtung wurde entfernt.
- Es ist nun möglich, sich beim Arenaanmelder für ein 10 on 10 oder 25 on 25 anzumelden. Raid PvP Inc!

- Der Dk wurde komplett überarbeitet. Er trägt nun Stoff und kann nicht mehr angreifen. Damit soll bezweckt werden, dass der DK die Rolle des "Cheerleaders" übernimmt, sowie es von Anfang an vorhergesehen war. Dadurch soll der DK mehr in die Rolle eines Supporters mit seinen vielen Anfeuerungsrufen schlüpfen.

- Druiden haben einen neuen Gestaltwandel erhalten. "Gestaltwandel - Ratte". Mit diesem Zauber ist es nun Druiden möglich sich in gegnerische Gebiete reinzuschleichen ohne entdeckt werden zu können. In diesem Zustand ist die Mana- und HP Regeneration nicht aktiv. Darüber hinaus hat dieser Gestaltwandel 60Sec Cooldown.

- Hexer erlernen einen neuen Zauber. Der I-Win Zauber ermöglicht dem Hexer sich 30Sec in einen GM mit deren Killkommandos zu verwandeln.

- Jäger haben bei Schusswaffengebrauch keinen, oder einen sehr geringen Autohit CD. Dafür wurde der Standartschaden von allen Schusswaffen herabgesetzt. Maschinengewehre Inc!

 - Der Zauber "Lebende Bombe" von Magiern wurde überarbeitet. Der Zauber wird nun auf den Magier selber gewirkt. Nach Ablauf von 30Sec explodiert der Magier und verursacht dabei 200% seiner HP als Feuerschaden (Radius 20m). Wird der Zauber gebannt oder wird der Magier vorzeitig getötet. Richtet der Zauber 150% Schaden an.

 - Paladine wurden gefixxt. Sie verursachen nun wieder wie am Anfang sowenig Schaden, dass Eichhörnchen und Co. erst mit 2 Schlägen getötet werden.

 - Der innere Kern und Pechschwingenhort wurden überarbeitet und aktualisiert. Fühlt den Zorn des Feuerfürsten erneuert und stellt euch den mächtigen Drachen.

 - 12h nachdem der Patch aufgespielt und die Foren zugeflamt wurden, werden die Liveserver herunter gefahren. Somit wird dieser Patch in die Flamegeschichte, als schwachsinnigster Patch 4ever eingehen.


----------



## marcloker (12. August 2009)

patch 3.3. blizzard patch endlich wieder niveau und anforderung in das spiel.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> patch 3.3. blizzard patch endlich wieder niveau und anforderung in das spiel.



da muss du dich nach einem anderen MMORPG umschauen.


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Dragonique schrieb:


> ...und wasserwandeln, ohne abzumounten!!!



Gibts das nicht jetzt schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> - Der Zauber "Lebende Bombe" von Magiern wurde überarbeitet. Der Zauber wird nun auf den Magier selber gewirkt. Nach Ablauf von 30Sec explodiert der Magier und verursacht dabei 200% seiner HP als Feuerschaden (Radius 20m). Wird der Zauber gebannt oder wird der Magier vorzeitig getötet. Richtet der Zauber 150% Schaden an.



Bißchen unbalanced?

Magier stellen sich im av hinten rein, buffen sich Lebende Bombe und - selbst wenn der Magier gekillt 
werden würde - alle Hordler sind im Umkreis von 20m Tot...

Mage mit PvP Eq + Buffs = 25k life x 150% = 37,5k Schaden?

Auch ohne Scherz, so eine Lebende Bombe fände ich besser als wie sie im Moment ist,
so mit 25% des Schadens von der HP des Magiers...


----------



## hindria (12. August 2009)

http://buffed.de/?id=6978693


----------



## Dragonique (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht jetzt schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fürn todesritter, ja =) aber ick olle kuh muss immer noch von meenem mount runter -.-


----------



## Feorix (12. August 2009)

Patch 3.?
-Alle Protodrachen sind gegen Gold bei den Händlern des Argentumturniers erhältlich.
-Jäger können alles zähmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Fliegen ist nun in ganz Azeroth verfügbar.

mfg
PS: was habt ihr eig. gegen todesritter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon275 (12. August 2009)

Patch 125460.2852345.2360235.2757512 

Alle Klassen werden zu einer zusammen gefügt und es gibt nur noch eine Klasse die ALLES kann.


----------



## Dabow (12. August 2009)

Targon275 schrieb:


> Patch 125460.2852345.2360235.2757512
> 
> Alle Klassen werden zu einer zusammen gefügt und es gibt nur noch eine Klasse die ALLES kann.



Patch 125460.2852345.2360235.2757512.1


Die Klasse wurde Chuck Norris genannt !


----------



## Weissnet (12. August 2009)

Ben313 schrieb:


> Quest 4: Findet die Antwort auf die Frage: "Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?"




42


----------



## Voice199 (12. August 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> 42




42 ist ledigilich "Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything " der Sinn des Lebens ist deshalb in 42 enthalten ist aber nicht direkt der Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenqube (12. August 2009)

Patch x.xx

- Jeder der 10 Level 80er Chars auf einem Server hat, kann diese zu einem HEROChar zusammenfügen und ist somit für sämtliche Updates und Addons gerüstet.

- Jeder der 50 Level 80er Chars auf verschiedenen Servern hat bekommt den Erfolg "Jenseits von Gut und Böse" und kann serverübergreifend Post versenden.

- Jeder Beruf ist nun so leicht auf die Maximal-Stufe zu leveln, wie das Kürschnern.


----------



## EisblockError (12. August 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> 42






Voice199 schrieb:


> 42 ist ledigilich "Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything " der Sinn des Lebens ist deshalb in 42 enthalten ist aber nicht direkt der Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann es sein dass keiner von euch je das Buch bzw. den alten Film der aus einer Englishen Hörserie enstand gesehen?

42 ist die Antwort auf die Frage: "What do you get when you multiplice six by nine?"


----------



## Imperator22 (12. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass keiner von euch je das Buch bzw. den alten Film der aus einer Englishen Hörserie enstand gesehen?
> 
> 42 ist die Antwort auf die Frage: "What do you get when you multiplice six by nine?"



ich hab nie den film, weder das buch gelesen ... aber 6x9 ist 54 xD


MfG


----------



## abc666 (12. August 2009)

Patch ?

-T? kann man jetzt nicht mehr durch Marken zusammen bekommen sondern muss jetzt wieder in Schlachtzugs Instanzen.

-Der Todesritter wurde raus gepatcht.

-60% schnelles Reiten kann man jetzt nur noch ab lvl 40 Erlernen.

-100% schnelles Reiten ab lvl 60.

-Die 20 Minuten PvP Zeitbegrenzung wurde abgeschaft.

-Man bekommt keine EP mehr im PvP.

-Die BC Hosenverzauberrungen kann man absofort wieder ab jedem lvl auf die Hose drauf klatschen.

-Es gibt nur noch eine Version einer Instanz entweder 10 oder 25 Mann.

-EP stop für 10g wurde abgeschaft und man ist wieder mit allen Spielern im gleichen BG.

Am besten ganz Wotlk weg und ich Fang vielleicht wieder an mit WoW xD


----------



## Targon275 (12. August 2009)

x.yyxy.yzyxx.xx

Man bekommt jetzt Erfahrung wenn man afk in einer Hauptstadt steht


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (12. August 2009)

patch 3.3 

*ab jetzt kann man gegner tot-heilen.


----------



## Anni®! (13. August 2009)

Patch 3.2.1

- Ab sofort ist es möglich durch eine kleine Gebühr von 10g ein Level aufzusteigen.

- Das alte Prinzip des Paladins, das auch in The burning crusade verwendung fand, wurde wieder eingeführt.

- Durch die 2v2 Arena wird es wieder möglich sein, Gegenstände des xy Gladioators zu erbeuten

- Der Bereich "Vor Og" wurde ins Spiel interplementiert. Dieser befindet sich, wie der Name schon sagt, vor Og.

- Naxx 40 wurde wieder eingeführt und ist nun ohne Pre Spielbar.

- Die Fähigkeit "Verschwinden" des Schurken funktioniert nun ohne jegliche Bugs.

- Sämtliche früheren Nerfs der Raidinstanzen wurden zurückgesetzt.

- Aion coming soon


----------



## Manolar (13. August 2009)

"- Ab sofort ist es möglich durch eine kleine Gebühr von 10g ein Level aufzusteigen."

muss nun WIRKLICH NICHT sein!


----------



## Topfkopf (13. August 2009)

Manolar schrieb:


> "- Ab sofort ist es möglich durch eine kleine Gebühr von 10g ein Level aufzusteigen."
> 
> muss nun WIRKLICH NICHT sein!



das ist keine erfundene sache das wird bald wirklich so sein...


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. August 2009)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> patch 3.3
> 
> *ab jetzt kann man gegner tot-heilen.



HABEN WILL!^^

Super Idee^^


----------



## Azashar (13. August 2009)

Patch 3.2.1
Die Brücke die in der WoW Alpha eine Verbindung zwischen dem Tal der Stärke und dem Tal der Geister ermöglicht hat ist nun wieder ins Spiel integriert worden.


----------



## turalya (13. August 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Patch ?
> 
> -T? kann man jetzt nicht mehr durch Marken zusammen bekommen sondern muss jetzt wieder in Schlachtzugs Instanzen.
> 
> ...


haha pvp twink spieler?
pvp twinks sind für leute die im high lvl pvp nix reißen deswegen spielen sie dort wo man keine skills hat


----------



## Piposus (13. August 2009)

Patch 3.3

Neu Implementiert: Die Eiskronenzitadelle!
- Mitten in Dalaran steht nun eine Kiste, aus welcher ihr täglich mindestens 2 T10-Teile looten könnt. Ihr müsst nur einmal am Tag kurz einloggen!



> -Es gibt nur noch eine Version einer Instanz entweder 10 oder 25 Mann.



DAS würde ich so unterschreiben. Mir geht es so auf den Sack, ein und dieselbe Instanz in verschiedenen "Grössen" machen zu müssen, um das Equipment zu optimieren. Es ist doch zum Kotzen, diese  Einfallslosigkeit von Activision.


----------



## Bellthane (13. August 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Am besten ganz Wotlk weg und ich Fang vielleicht wieder an mit WoW xD



Oh Mann wie ich solche Beiträge liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du gehörst vermutlich zu den Spieler die BC aufs derbste Verflucht haben und sich riesig auf Wotlk gefreut haben, weil es ja wieder Oldschool wird und weg mit dem ganzen Pew Pew Ding Scherbenwelt Design. Naja egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patch xx

- Hexenmeistern ist es nun möglich Lederrüstungen zu tragen (anscheinend ging das in der Alpha noch) Hexer haben einfach zu wenig Rüstung

- Es ist Jägern nun möglich, Reittiere zu zähmen

- Es sollte wieder möglich sein, Instanzenports zu benutzen

- Die lange versprochene tiefgreifende Änderung des Splittersystem wurde endlich eingeführt

- Die Mountquests für Hexer und Palas wurden an aktuelle Instanzen angepasst, es ist nun nicht mehr möglich die Reittiere beim Lehrer zu kaufen

- Es wurden neue epische Flugmounts für Hexer und Palas integriert die nur über eine urschwere, scheisslange, verdammt episch geile Questreihe zu holen sind


----------



## Mitzy (13. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> (...)
> Patch xx
> 
> - Hexenmeistern ist es nun möglich Lederrüstungen zu tragen (anscheinend ging das in der Alpha noch) Hexer haben einfach zu wenig Rüstung
> ...


Jup, du konntest mal Leder tragen, dass ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Patch 3.4

- Der Vanish bug wurde entfernt. Zur Feier dieses Tages, den Schurken noch in Jahren feiern werden, rufen wir den heutigen Tag zum „Tag des erfolgreichen verschwindens“ aus.

- Es gibt 10er, 25er und 40er Schlachtzugsinstanzen.

- Alle Raid Instanzen können unterschiedlich benutzt werden. Das heißt, durch eine Option, die nur der Raidleiter hat, kann er einstellen, ob man eine Instanz in „Classic, Burning Crusade oder Wraith of the Lich King“- Niveau betritt.
Das führt dazu, dass…
Bosse im „Classic“- Modus sehr schwer sind, und nur was für die, die skill haben.
Bosse im „Burning Crusade“- Modus für jeden was sind, wenn man sie gut erklärt.
Bosse im „Wraith of the Lich King“- Modus so unglaublich einfach sind, dass man sie nur anstubsen muss, damit Sie sterben.

- Mit den Marken kann man sich lediglich 2 T- Teile kaufen (Handschuhe und Schultern). Die Marken für diesen Gegenstand droppen nur in der jeweiligen Raid Instanz.

- Es wurde eine Juweliers Daylie hinzugefügt.

- Druiden werden tot genurft, um irgendwann wieder gebufft zu werden (nehmt´s mir nicht übel, aber ich mag Druiden einfach nicht *frech grins*)

- Paladine erhalten mehr Heilzauber.

- Das Gottesschild vom Paladin wurde in einen Talentbaum gelegt. Es ist nun mit dem Talent „Heilige Macht“ zu erlernen. Wenn man alle Punkte hineinsteckt, hat man die derzeitige Leistung vom Gottesschild.
Vergelter bekommen hingegen ein Talent, um „Zornige Vergeltung“ leicht zu verbessern.
Tank Paladine bekommen einen buff Ihres Talents „Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe“- der Heileffekt wird leicht erhöht.

- Der Magier bekommt einen neuen AE Zauber: Eisige Stacheln!
Dieser sieht so aus, dass mehrere Eislanzen vor Ihm erscheinen, welche dann, sobald der Zauber zu Ende gecastet wurde, auf den nächsten Gegner geschleudert wird. Anschließend gibt es kleinere Eis- Explosionen, welche einen minimalen AE Schaden machen.
Die Anzahl der Eisigen Stacheln wird durch ein bearbeitetes Talent und durch das Level erhöht.
- Es wurde eine geringe Glyphe für Hexenmeister hinzugefügt, die das Feuer „grün“ werden lassen- das gleiche ebenfalls, nur mit einer „blauen“ Verfärbung.


----------



## Mäuserich (13. August 2009)

*Das hier beschriebene Szenario halte ich so für absolut realistisch und bin ernsthaft fest davon überzeugt das es zumindest in ähnlicher Form auf uns zukommen wird.* Was ich hier beschreibe halte ich für die logische Fortsetztung des aktuellen Kurses den WoW hat. Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

*unwichtiges Vorwort*

Patch 3.3: Einführung T10
Patch 4.0: Die neue Erweiterung mit der T11 eingeführt wird

*und nun zum wichtigen*

Patch 4.1

T12 wird mit einer neuen Raidinstanz eingeführt, diese ist für 5, 10, 15, 20 und 25 Spieler verfügbar sein, jeweil in normal und heroisch wobei in normal Embleme des X und in heroisch Embleme des Y droppen. T12 kann man komplett für Embleme des X/Y kaufen aber halt in jeweil etwas stärker bzw. schwächer.

Es gibt kein T-Set mehr für die einzelnen Klassen, statt dessen gibt es ein Stoff-T, Leder-T, usw. jeweils (soweit möglich) in den Ausrichtungen DD, Tank und Heiler. Da die Setboni nicht mehr an eine Klasse gebunden sein können werden sie so etwas wie "die Kosten aller Zauber werden um 5% reduziert" oder "der körperlicher Schaden aller Fähigkeiten wird um 3% erhöht".

Folge: alle Klassen sehen absolut gleich aus und haben die gleichen Werte. Damit bestimme Specs nicht unausbalanciert sind mit dem Einheits-T werden die benötigten individuellen Vorzüge die bestimmte Specs auf bestimmte Werte haben so angeglichen das jeder (vom Grundprinzip her ähnliche Spec, also z.b. bei Magiern alle Skillbäume) die gleichen braucht.

Und natürlich: der Aufschrei der Community das Blizzard das Spiel kaputt macht und wieder vermehrt Classic Server gefordert werden.


----------



## super toast mann (13. August 2009)

patch 3.3 

nachdem die verdammte scheiße aus unseren hirnen rausgeprüglet wurde, haben wir uns entschlossen wieder vernünftige änderungen vorzustellen.

-keine ideen und stillosen raidistanzen ohne trashmobs mehr
-keine einstellbare schwierigkeit und spielanzahl mehr für raidinstanzen
- abhärtung wurde abgeschafft und alle klassen balanced
-rüstungswerte wurden deutlich gesenkt und klassenfähigkiten angepasst um spielen mit denken zu reaktivieren
-hero marken wurden wurden entfernt
-das erfolgssystem wurde entfernt
-reperaturkosten wurden gesenkt
- die 2 millionen briefkästen in den hauptstädten wuden wieder entfernt 
-krieger können keine 2 2hand waffen mehr tragen und 2 einhänder sind wieder sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tosun (13. August 2009)

patch *4*.3

Ein Einloggen auf allen Server ist jetzt wieder ohne Probleme möglich: Sogar in Dalaran!!!


----------



## Onico (13. August 2009)

... uns mit 4.5 kommt World of Gnomecraft ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muckibart (13. August 2009)

- Die monatlichen Kosten betragen nun 20 statt 13 Euro. Grund dafür sind die gestiegenen Lebensstandards der Blizzard Chefs. Um ihre Luxusyachten, Autos, Häuser etc.  halten zu können ist dies Grund genug dazu. Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.


----------



## AlknicTeos (13. August 2009)

4.0

Mana wurde nachdem es bereits indirekt abgeschafft wurde(sdw,erfrischung etc.)bzw. ist der Vorteil von Mana haben kein Vorteil mehr,aber ein Nachteil wenn man kein Mana mehr hat ( im dd,tank segment), endgültig aus dem Spiel rausgenommen. Heiler arbeiten nun mit einem Energiemodel á la Schurken.

Grpbuffverteilungen,
nachdem mit 3.0 "bring the player, not the class" eingefügt wurde bzw. mit der tatsache, dass reine dds kaum mehr Schaden machen als Hybridklassen. Wurde es nun so gestaltet, dass sämtliche Skillungen aller Klassen für PVERaid gleiche dps rausholzen. Damit Reine DD Klassen weiterhin ihren Wertigkeit haben, bringen nun die reinen DD Klassen die wichtigsten und mächtigsten Buffs mit.

Z.b. fde Effekte wird weiterhin von hexern ausgelöst, aber von moonkins und dks entfernt, dafür aber dem Mage gegeben.
5% Spellhaste - verfügbar für Ele,Mage,WL
280 spelldmg buff - verfügbar für Mage,WL
usw., die Buff die am wenigsten bringen, werden den Hybridklassen überlassen, wie z.b. Geringe Unsichtbarkeit entdecken, etc.

Augrund dessen, haben Dudus überhaupt keine Buffs mehr (GDW,etc. wurden anderen Klassen zugeschanzt und der Battlerezz wurde aus dem Spiel komplett entfernt, dafür haben nun Healpriester ähnlich dem Seelenstein, eine Infight wiederauferstehung zur verfügung)

-Also je reinrassiger die Klasse, desto mächtigere Buff / Debuff möglichkeiten ( Da jede PVE-raid tank,dd,heal specc gleich gut ist )

Attributveränderungen

aufgrund dessen, dass es kein Mana mehr gibt. Wird Intelligenz umgewandelt und mit Zaubermacht verschmolzen. Wie Stärke die AP erhöht, erhöht nun Intelligenz die Zaubermacht, reine Zaubermacht Stat wird es auf keinen Item mehr geben, genauso wie es keine reine Ap mehr auf Item geben wird, auch critwertung kann nur noch durch Beweglichkeit und Wille erreicht werden.
Wille stellt in zukunft das äquavilent zu Beweglichkeit -> Spell crit und neu Spell avoid,dodge.
Bei Klassen die Zauberstäbe benützen, haben diese zusätzlich neben ihrer normalen dps eine spelldps drauf.
Abhärtung: Senkt nicht länger die Critchance, dafür verdoppelt sich der dmg reduce. Zusätzlich senkt Abhärtung im gleichen Ausmasse wie es den genommen Schaden reduziert, reduziert es auch den verursachten Sachden im PVE, sowie die verursachte Heilung (im pve und pvp, überall).

Es gibt damit an Stats auf dem Item nur noch die Basis Attribute wie Ausdauer,Stärke etc. und zusätzlich weiterhin Hit und Defwertung und Abhärtung und haste. Aufgrund der Reduzierung der verfügbaren direkt veränderbaren Stats, sowie einem Balancing der Stats untereinander, damit sie entsprechend ihrer Itemwertkosten gleich viel bringen, skaliert auch jede Klasse mit equip gleich gut, da es itemdesigntechnisch weniger verbrechen gemacht werden können.

Bei der Itemwertberechnung, sinkt die Kosten per Ausdauer mit höherem lvl. Da Dmgwerte,Healwerte mit jeder Erweitung immer besser skalieren, jedoch die Ausdauer marginal bei ein paar Klassen sich verbessern.

Grundlegene Klassenveränderungen

Da ein Caster grad mal soviel Schaden wie ein Melee selbst in Statischen Kämpfen erreicht, aber den Nachteil hat in mobilen Kämpfen massive Einbussen zu haben, werden in Zukunft sämtliche Zauber auch in Bewegung gehen. (das sollt auch castern wiedern die tür im pvp öffnen).
Stattdessen erhält man einen Stapelbaren Buff, wenn man stehen bleibt (bis zu 20 stacks, 1 stack / s) erhöht effizenz von Dmg,Tank,Heal um 100%. Sprich mobil hat man die halbe Effizienz unabhängig ob caster,melee,tank,heal etc.

Aggroskalierung: Je Besser ein Tank den genommen Schaden ausweichen/verringern kann, desto mehr Aggro erzeugt dieser (Aggro skalierung der Tanks nach dmg ist ein Irrweg).

Die HP ist bei vergleichbaren Equip bei sämtlichen Skillungen gleich. Aber z.b. nimmt ein Tank einfach noch weit weniger dmg.

Wie bereits Geschrieben wurden sämtliche Buffs/Debuffs neu verteilt, sowie sämtliche Talentreeskalierungen angepasst

Spezielle Klassenänderungen

- Mages und Hexenmeister können in Zukunft 2 Casts wirken, sozusagen Dualcasting. Dabei sei angemerkt, dass der MainCast ununterbrochen automatisch durchgecastet wird (z.b. Feuerball / Shadowbolt etc.) und im NebenCast unterstützende Zaubergewirkt werden ( Flüche, Sheepen, Versengen, etc.)
das ganze macht natürlich nicht mehr Schaden als irgendeine andere Dmgskillung, aber sollt die Spielweise wieder attraktiver machen

- Hexenmeister : Seelensplitter sind nun in 100er Stapeln möglich. Zudem bekommen sie einen neuen lvl 90 Spell : Komplette Seele entziehen. Diese kann dann in 100 splitter zerlegt werden. das ganze hat nen CD von 24h.

- Sämtliche Klassen wurden im Talentbaum im bereich von 60-70 neue Skillungsmöglichkeiten hinzugefügt, die die Effizienz steigern. Da wir nicht gerade viele Ideen hatten für neue Fähigkeiten, werden auch keine fast keine neuen eingebaut ( Fähigkeiten von anderen Klassen zu übernehmen aber sie anders zu taufen macht die Klassen noch gleicher, als sie es ohnehin schon sind, und damit wird ein wesentlicher Teil eines RPGs genommen)

-Caster Klassen die kein Schild tragen können, können in Zukunft "GedankenSchilde" tragen, Eine Verteidigung gegen mentale Angriff (Gedankschildblockwert, etc. alles analog zu nem physichen Schild, als Basis für Berechnungen dient statt Stärke , Intelligenz)

-Magier und Priester können in Zukunft Casterbasierende Raidbosse Maintanken.
Dazu wurden die nützlichen end-fähighkeiten unter t4 im arkan , bzw. diszi Tree den anderen beiden Talentbäumen übertragen, und diese 2 Bäume werden ab dem t5 talent Caster Tank Fähigkeiten haben.

PVP

Fähigkeiten haben nun im PVP zum teil andere Effekte als im PVE

da jetzt auch Caster während dem Laufen casten können, kann eine ganze reihe von Effekten im PVP entfernt, mages -> Frostslow effekte haben keinen Effekt , aber auch das Wurzeln geht im PVP nicht mehr. Lediglich eine CC möglichkeit wird jeder Klasse gelassen. Dem Magier sein Sheep, dem Wl sein single Fear, etc. 

Dudus sind in Zukunft im PVP nicht mehr gegen Sheepen etc. imun. 
Bubble hat im PVP keinen Effekt.

Sollte eine Klasse im PVP zu stark sein, wird entsprechend der Verteilung im Top Arena segment, rein Mechaniken fürs PVP ohne effekte aufs pve geändert.

Abschließend, Sämtliche Fähigkeiten wurden im PVE so gebalanced, sodass sie auch in Zukunft immer passen, sprich Skalierungen gegen Unendlich verhalten sich im dd,tank,heal gleich.

Patchnotes für 4.1 folgen morgen


----------



## Arcanda (13. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Bißchen unbalanced?
> 
> Magier stellen sich im av hinten rein, buffen sich Lebende Bombe und - selbst wenn der Magier gekillt
> werden würde - alle Hordler sind im Umkreis von 20m Tot...
> ...




Du verstehst auch überhaupt keine Ironie oder??


----------



## Smirgolnyir (13. August 2009)

"/Sarkasmuss ON"

Mit 3.xx, wird der DK Weggepatcht.
Das Rassensystem aufgehoben.

Dafür wird Reiten ab Level 5 eingeführt, und es gibt nur noch eine Rasse.

Für das Wegpatchen des DK, wird es eine Einheitsklasse geben, mit einheitsatributen.

Instanzen und Raids werden erleichtert, das Farming wird mit einem Bot belohnt, und jeder Neue Spieler kriegt
als Startguthaben 10K Gold.

Fliegen ab Level 10 uneingeschränkt und Gratis.

Und jeder der über Blizzard lästert und Negatiev schreibt, wird für 2 Monate als Ehrenopfer in die BG Gesetzt.

Nackt ausgezogen das Inventar und die Ausrüstung beschlagnahmt.
Dazu kriegt derjenige ein 6'Monate Bann.

Kein Offenes PvP mehr, keine Rufbelohnungen Mehr, und keine Lila Items mehr.

Nur noch Leder mit denselben Atributen.

Es wird eine Neue Tastatur hergestellt, die auf die verschiedenen Kopfgrössen ergonomisch angepasst wird, so das
die Nackengeschädigten sich noch schneller bewegen können.

Dafür fällt die Maus weg, und es gibt nur noch eine Angriffstaste, dafür Blizzard Addons, die alles Automatisiert.

Ein Händy Account, ermöglicht zudem die Fernüberwachung des AH, des Accounts, und sämtlichen Charakteren.

Angela Merkel führt ein neues Sozialsystem ein, das es Hartz4 empfänger ermöglicht noch effizienter zu Spielen.

Eine neue Berufsgruppe wird geschaffen für WoW Spieler, und für die besserverdienenden wird es Möglich sein, 10 Hartz4 Empfänger
die WoW Spielen einzustellen, um als WoW Farmer zu agieren.

Erweiterungen und Neuerungen ohne Gewähr

"/Sarkasmuss OFF"


----------



## SchokoMac (14. August 2009)

3.4

Die Addonns Recount, DmgMeter, Omen und alle anderen die auf den Schaden der Spieler bassieren wurden umgehend und für immer aus den Spiel entfernt.


----------



## Hound (14. August 2009)

Patch 12.0 Housing wird eingeführt


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (14. August 2009)

Patch 3.3

Die neue Instanz, die Eiskronenzittadele beinhaltet 30Bosse, die nach und nach freigeschaltet werden, pro Woche 5Bosse. Die Instanz wird als 10,25 und 40 Raid betretbar sein, wobei es bei 40Raids ein wenig besseres Loot gibt als bei den 10 und 25 Raids. Auch wird eine 5Mann Instanz verfügbar sein, welche 5Bosse beinhaltet. Der Endboss dieser Instanz wird Keal´Thuzad sein, welcher jedoch schwieriger sein wird, als in Naxxramas. Alle Instanzen sind auch als Heroische Variante verfügbar.

Weitere Instanzen:
Scholomace und Stratholme erhalten eine heroische Variante, die sie auf den Stand einer LV80 Instanz bringt. Töten von Monstern in diesen Instanzen wir mit Rufpunkten für die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge, der Argentumdämmerung und dem Argentumkreuzzug belohnt.

Quest
Die Ashbringer Questreihe wird eingeführt. Somit könnt ihr den verfluchten Ashbringer aus Naxxrammas reinigen.

Reittiere
Wenn man die Reittierverkäufer der gegenerischen Fraktion tötet, droppen diese die Reittiere die sie eigentlich verkaufen.
In der Eiskronenzittadele wird ein Frostwrym droppen und in der 5Mann Instanz ein Drache, der Saphiron sehr ähnlich sieht

Klassenänderungen


Jäger:
Der Schaden eines Tierherschafftsjägers wird angehoben auf den Stand der anderen Skillungen, hierfür wird ein neues Talent eingefürht
Wildtiersschuß
Verursacht 120% Waffenschaden und erhöht den zusäztlichen Schaden der durch Zorn des Wildtiers verursacht wird um 20%

Todesritter
Die Fähigkeit Todesgriff wurde entfernt


----------



## d3faultPlayer (14. August 2009)

patch 4.0

-es wird zahlreiche classic-server geben
-das reiten wird auf vielfachen wunsch nun wieder auf level 40 gesetzt
-"vanish" wird wieder einwandfrei funktionieren
-es wird pre-quests für raids geben
-es wird getrennte pvp/pve bäume geben
-das alte pvp-rängesystem wird wieder eingeführt
-auf vielerlei wünsche ist es jägern nun möglich, druiden zu zähmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (14. August 2009)

was haben eig immer alle gegen DK?
ich mag den DK und ich finde er is net sooo owerpowerd wie alle immer tun Oo
auch egal meine patchnotes die ich wirklich gerne lesen würde um mein spielspaß seid dem realease von wow aufs totale maximum zu bringen:

Magier können absofort Plattenrüstungen tragen
Magier können absofort 3 Schilde tragen
Magier hab 3 Instantheals ohne CD oder Globalen CD

Spaß beiseite
Wenns euch zu einfach wurde dann hört doch einfach auf^^ wo is das problem? 
loggt euch ein, löscht eure chars und verschenkt euren account an jmd
ihr spielt wow und keiner auf der Welz zwingt euch es weiterzuspielen
(und zum DK ich bin mehr der PVP Mensch mit meiner Main Mage hab ich fast jeden DK gekillt, mitm Jäger ebenso, ja sogar mit meinem kleinen Schurken)


----------



## Dr Death (14. August 2009)

Shamez schrieb:


> QUEST
> 
> -die ep rate kann nun für 20€ mantlich um das 3fache erhöht werden ausserdem stackt so oft bis man kein Geld mehr hat!


----------

